# The hunt is on..........8%



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Been a few weeks since my last journal wound up and I've noticed how much I needed it. Makes me feel more accountable for my actions. So thought I would start up a new one.

Stats -

Height 6ft 1

Weight 101.7kg

BF 13.7% (had done with callipers but I think I'm higher maybe 15%)

Shoulders 51"

Arms 14.5" (16.5" flexed)

Chest 44.5"

Navel 36"

Hips 45" (measured through biggest part of bum)

Thighs 26.5"

Calf 16"

Lifts

Dead lift 242.5kg

Bench Press 135kg

Back squat 165kg

Front squat 135kg

Push press 115kg

O.h.p 97.5kg

My goals are pure vanity driven for now.

8% bf (hope to be on holiday end of July/Start of Aug so this is the target)

Weight 92-95kg (hope to drop around .7-1kg per week)

So the hunt is on....................................


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Training

I started German body comp/lactic fresh hold training last week. I will be running this for the next 5 weeks. Not only is this sort of training pretty good for dropping body fat I feel I need a rest from lifting heavy.*

I will also be doing cross fit 3xper week on days I am not cross fitting I will do 15minutes of intervals after my work out.*


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Diet.

I will be eating very low carb following a Paleo diet 90% of the time. With one re-feed meal per week once I'm under 10% I will allow 2 re-feeds a week.

Typical day

Meal 1 (rotating poloquins meat and nuts breakfast) this morning was 2 turkey mince patties and almonds

Meal 2 150g chicken breast, Brocolli and asparagus

Meal 3 left overs from dinner. Today was pork stew.

Meal 4 salmon and walnuts

Meal 5 chicken with salad

Post work out 50g whey 40g dextrose then eating a meal within 60 minutes.

Suppliments.

Fish oil

Multi vit

Taurine

Glutamine

BCAA'S

Whey protein.

If hungry between meals will have some nuts. Most of all I need to make sure I keep my fats high to help with energy.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Quick pic from today.



Will update with a few more as I go.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't know why pic went up like that. Thought it would be shown in the thread.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Good luck mate


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ki3rz said:


> Good luck mate


Cheers mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck mate! Subbed!

Natty cut?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Good luck mate! Subbed!
> 
> Natty cut?


Cheers mate

Safe to say I will be in violation of natural law!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training chest and back

DB flat bench press 6 reps 4 second negative

Rest 10 secon

BB flat bench press 12 reps 2 second negative

Rest 10 seconds

DB flat bench press 24 reps 1 second negative

Rest 2 minutes

Set 1 32kg - 50kg - 14kg

Set 2 36kg - 60kg - 16kg

Set 3 36kg - 60kg(hit 10 reps) - 16kg

(same timing as above)

Hammer grip pull ups x 6 reps

10 second rest

Bent over BB row x 12 reps

10 second rest

Seated cable row to neck x24 reps

2 minute rest

Set 1 10kg - 40kg - 25kg

Set 2 10kg - 50kg - 25 kg

Set 3 10kg - 50kg 25kg

Cable flyes 3x12 (4 second negative)

10 second rest

Cable pull downs 3x12 (4 second negative)

Set 1,2,3 30kg - 60kg (total weight on cable)

Did 30 minute cross fit work out this afternoon

AM session was f-ing great. Was tough as anything and my god could I feel the lactic on the high rep. Burn baby burn!!!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

What sort of cycles have you done in the past? Lifts look good!

Good luck with the goals


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> What sort of cycles have you done in the past? Lifts look good!
> 
> Good luck with the goals


Thanks bud.

1..600mg test e 12 weeks

2..150mg test, 100mg tren a eod 10 weeks (2 weeks left)

3. Will cruise for 6 weeks before next one then take the rest of the year away from gear.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Cardio only today am 30 minutes fasted as had busy day ahead.

Food.

Meal 1 2x Venison steaks, 10 almonds, black coffee

Meal 2 left over pork stew

Meal 3 150g chicken breast, Brocolli, asparagus. Lemon and olive oil

Meal 4 150g chicken breast, half avocado, home made salsa

Meal 5 big bowl of home made chilli

Snack - Apple & 5 brazil nuts

Got a bad case of DOM's I'm my pecs. Feels good. Will be training legs tomorrow. Looking forward to smashing it!!

Got on scales at gym today at 99.9kg and 11.7% bf ---BULLSH1T. Talk about wishful thinking!

Updates 1st post with body measurements.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Should add I had a carb up on Sunday so added around 1.5kg in body weight so this will come off pretty quickly.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got this beast for breakfast tomorrow. I like a big breakfast but........



No doubt pic will be of a link. Can't upload pics direct onto post from tapa talk..any idea why?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training.

Should have been legs but squat rack busy so did shoulders and arms.

Seated BB press x6 (4second neg)

10 second rest

Seated lat raise x12 (2sec neg)

10 second rest

High pull x20

2 minute rest

S1 50kg/10kg/30kg

S2 60kg/12kg /40kg

S3 60kg/12kg/40kg

Same timings

Dipsx6

French press x12

Rope push downsx20

S1 15kg/26kg/25kg

S2 15kg/26kg/25kgx17

S3 15kg/26kg/20kgx18

Same timings

Cross body hammer curl x6

BB fat gripz curl x12

Reverse grip Bb curl x20

S1 24kg/25kg/20kg

S2 24kg/25kg/20kgx17

S3 24kg/25kgx4 -------could not finish set pump was insane!

Finished with 20 minutes of initials on treadmill.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday's food

Meal 1 Rump steak (trimmed fat), almonds, blackberries and strong black coffee

Meal 2 chicken breast, asparagus, Brocolli and 1 large tomatoe

Meal 3 left over chilli from yesterday with salad

Meal 4 tuna, apple and brazil nuts

Meal 5 prawn salad

Cals 2139, protein 239, carbs 58, fat 119 (not including coco pops)

*let my self down yesterday and had a large bowl of coco pops.

No shake post work out.

Started today off with 2x Elk burgers, macadamia nuts and some raspberries.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> No shake post work out.


Always have ur shake post w.o and within 30mins of training + simple sugar around 50/60grs for u then real solid meal 2hrs later but not before so u can fully assimilate the shake. Also shake is pure whey and no a gainer.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Always have ur shake post w.o and within 30mins of training + simple sugar around 50/60grs for u then real solid meal 2hrs later but not before so u can fully assimilate the shake. Also shake is pure whey and no a gainer.


Thanks mate.

First time in a long time I've not had my shake after training. Not been in work for a few days and some ****er had moved my tub. Normally have 45g dextrose amd 45g whey. You think I need to up the simple sugars?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> First time in a long time I've not had my shake after training. Not been in work for a few days and some ****er had moved my tub. Normally have 45g dextrose amd 45g whey. You think I need to up the simple sugars?


Glucose (also known as D-glucose, dextrose, or grape sugar) - Yes u should reach a limit of 60grs given that u training very hard on a 45mins/hour session


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training. LEGS

For all tri-sets

1. 6 reps with 4 second negative

10 seconds rest

2. 12 reps 2 seconds negative

10 second rest

3. 24 reps with 1 second negative

Rest 2 minutes

A1 - front squat (had to do body builder style as shoulder is still not 100%) set 1 50kg set 2 70kg set 3 90kg

A2 - BB step ups (12 each leg) set 1/2/3 50kg

A2 - Leg Ext set 1 32kg set 2 42kg set 3 56kg

B1 - Sumo dead lift set 1 100kg set 2 150kg set 3 170kg (the last set was so hard I too 30 seconds between exercises)

B2 - rdl set 1 80kg set 2 100kg set 3 120kg

B3 - Leg curl set 1/2 56kg set 3 42kg

Last set I got the worst cramp in both Hamstrings when I got of the machine. I was walking around like I **** myself!!!

Should have done core but had no energy left. Crawled up the stairs out of the gym. The bloody escalator at the station wasn't working so had to limp up them.

Food

Meal 1 as above

Meal 2 chicken, asparagus and tomatoe

Meal 3 veggie burger and apple with some almonds

Meal 4 tuna, ham and Brocolli

Meal 5 will be having pork loin for dinner

P.W.O 45g whey 60g Dextrose (my god was that f-ing sweet!) meal 4 eaten 30 minutes after.

Looking forward to my pit tonight, not looking forward to the walk from the station my legs are smoked!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Fcuk me my legs are sore today!

30 minutes of fasted cardio done at 05:30 this morning. No weight training today. Shoulders and arms are still sore so will do chest and back tomorrow and also take Sunday off completely.

Meal 1 chicken breast, salsa amd brazil nuts

Meal 2 left over pork stew

Meal 3 beef mince patty x2 with salad

Meal 4 off out for dinner with wife and kids so will have a steak and salad maybe a glass of red


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Received my supplements today after having my biosignature done by a mate. Looking forward to putting the protocol into practice.



Think I'm going to rattle when walk!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LeBigMac said:


> Received my supplements today after having my biosignature done by a mate. Looking forward to putting the protocol into practice.
> 
> View attachment 82780
> 
> ...


Interested in how you get on with these..

Can I ask roughly how much you paid for these? I was looking at taking Poliquins Primal Greens supplement....It's about £66 for a months worth!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Interested in how you get on with these..
> 
> Can I ask roughly how much you paid for these? I was looking at taking Poliquins Primal Greens supplement....It's about £66 for a months worth!


It was through a friend who has the the biosignature. Got a pretty good discount. I paid £30 for the bio sig and then £70 for the supps. I've got

EPA-DHA 720 (€39)

Multi intense (iron free 1E) (€30)

Digestive force test kit (€7) to check HCL Levels

Holy basil supreme (€19)

Übermag 2E -can't find on site.

Excellence d3 1e (€19)

Might be worth looking at http://www.nutri-online1.co.uk the quality is as good as Poloquins stuff and the price is pretty good too. Because yes this is going to get expensive. This lot should last me 3-4 weeks I will then do biosignature again and go from there.

Going to do the course myself in September there is one in London amd the other will prob be in Southampton. Currently doing CICP level 1 will get level 2 in this year too then onto biosignature.

If you have no luck with that site mate. Drop me a pm as will be ording again in 3 weeks so could try to sort it for you. (don't know how much you would save- just an idea!)

Edit - Price in brackets is price on Poloquin eu store. Still have to add 20% tax and then shipping costs. So really adds up.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

how do you feel in yourself with the low carb diet pal?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> how do you feel in yourself with the low carb diet pal?


Feeling good mate. Got my fats and protein balance about right so my energy levels are good. Eating really good quality organic meat and veg so I feel that helps. I have dextrose after work out so never really feel lathargic. So far so good. Will be interesting to see what the new supps change.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LeBigMac said:


> It was through a friend who has the the biosignature. Got a pretty good discount. I paid £30 for the bio sig and then £70 for the supps. I've got
> 
> EPA-DHA 720 (€39)
> 
> ...


Cheers for that mate, you may see me on the BioSig course in Sept as looking at that London one too!

For the moment I'm after the Primal Greens, if it's no hassle for you then when you put next order in could you let me know the price of this?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Cheers for that mate, you may see me on the BioSig course in Sept as looking at that London one too!
> 
> For the moment I'm after the Primal Greens, if it's no hassle for you then when you put next order in could you let me know the price of this?


Will do mate, no hassle for me.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Back from dinner with the troop. Steak and salad didn't happen. Kids wanted Pizza and it was their choice where we went.

Decided to enjoy the dinner and miss my carb up on Sunday.

Had romana all pollo pizza, bonoffe pie and a glass of red.

Feeling bloated to hell and have wind (defo should be avoiding wheat). Worth it for a quality few hours with the family.

Hitting the gym tomorrow morning for chest and back session and will being doing some intervals to finish. The guilt of tonight will see me out running Sunday morning.

Lean Turkey burgers and macadamia nuts for breakfast.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training.

Chest and back

1- 6 reps. Tempo 4X1X

10 second rest

2- 12 reps tempo 2x1x

10 second rest

3- 24 reps tempo 1x1x

2 minute rest

A1 - Incline DB press 36kg

A2 - incline BB press 50kg

A3 - incline DB press 14kg (semi supinated grip)

B1 - wide grip pull down 91kg

B2 - DB single arm row 44kg

B3 - face pulls 21kg

Finished with sprints. 2 minutes @ 8kph 40 seconds @18-20kph 6 sets.

Took me a while to get into it today. Don't feel that I pushed to hard on the pressing. Just went through the motions was only after I finished that I thought about it. Pull part of he work out felt good. Really felt it in the Lats and rear delts.

Cardio felt hard today. Felt sluggish. Got through it just about and finished with 15 minutes of stretching and foam rolling. Had a quick check on scales amd weight is up? Not surprised really after last nights meal. Not to worroed as also weighed in after eating breakfast and drinking a ltr of water.

Today's food.

Meal 1 2x lean turkey mince patties (150g each)

Meal 2 last of the pork stew.

Meal 3 chicken salad

Meal 4 ham and eggs with avocado.

Meal 5 cooking a chicken curry tonight (paleo curry)

Post work out or day was 45g whey 69g dextrose.

I've ordered seem EAA as about to run out of BCAA's and will start sipping this between meals. Will be starting Poloquins supplements on Monday.

6 weeks cruise also comes into play next week, so a little nervous about holding onto muscle mass while cutting.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh yeah. I look ke I'm carrying a baby! Bloated to hell after last nights meal. Don't get that!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

2 cardio sessions done this morning. One with the Mrs  went for a 50 minute steady jog with a few hills after a breakfast of Venison and nuts.

Got roast duck for lunch. Can't let the duck fat go to waste do going to have to roast a few spuds.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Should have hit legs today but didn't happen. Had a family day instead. Have eaten well, looking forward to hitting legs tomorrow morning the cross fit in the afternoon.

Started Poloquin sups today dosage as follows

EPA-DHA 720 2x tabs 6 times a day (took these half amd half with ones from H&B just too am expensive!)

Multi intense 2x tabs 3 times a day

Holy basil supreme 2 tabs am/pm (will increase to 4 in a few days)

Übermag 2E 8x tabs split with last 2 meals

Excellence d3 2x tabs am.

ZMA 4xtabs 2hrs before bed


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

sorry if ive missed it, how often are you taking body fat percentages.. or do you have a set date, im sure you've mentioned it but tbh i cba to check lol

cheers


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not said mate but will be as follows

Scales every Friday

Tape every other Friday

Bod Pod every 4 weeks. (found a place in NW London that is only £30)

Mate that did my biosig will want to do calipures every 3/4 weeks too

So I have I have no where to hide. All slip ups and non training days will show!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

LeBigMac said:


> Not said mate but will be as follows
> 
> Scales every Friday
> 
> ...


decent testing protocol i like it mate


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Shoulders and arms today.

Following tempos used

1- 4 second negative x 6

10 sec rest

2- 2 second negative x 12

10 sec rest

3- 1 second negative x 24

2 minutes rest

A1 - Seated DB press

A2 - front raise (DB)

A3 - cable lat raise

Set 1 - 34kg/12kg(each hand)/7.5kg

Set 2 - 38kgx5/12kg/7.5kgx22

Set 3 - 36kg/12kg/7.5kgx20

B1 - close grip bench press

B2 - decline skull crushers

B3 - Tricep push down

Set 1 75kg/30kg/30kg

Set 2 85kg/30kgx10/30kgx22

Set 3 85kg/30kgx8/30kgx24 (died on skull crushers!!)

C1 - incline hammer curls

C2 - fat gripz bb curl

C3 - cable curl

Set 1 - 26kg/25kg/30kg

Set 2 - 26kgx5/25kg/32.5kg

Set 3 - 24kg/20kgx8/32.5kgx19

Bicep pump was so painful felt almost impossible to finish work out today.

Got cross fit this afternoon. Will log what we do along with food later.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Food

Meal 1 - 175g turkey mince burgers handful almonds

Meal 2 - Pork meat balls (appox 250g) Brocolli

Meal 3 - 100g prawns 100g pork balls with bell pepper and salad

Meal 4 - tuna, asparagus, mayo

Meal 5 - chicken salad

PWO 45g whey 60g dex

PWO 2 - bacon bagel (not in the diet plan but had bugger all else about to eat and I was starving!)

Pm work out Cross fit.

400 mtr run

60kg back squat x5

20kg db's over head press

3 rounds 6min 27 sec

Tabatta burpees to finish.

Good day today, mood is good energy is up there. Slept like a baby last night. Looking forward to getting away from eod jabs 2 jabs left. Then cruise for 6 weeks.

No question I'm getting enough protein at the moment just need to watch the amount of cals and add in some fats. Avocado, EVOO, nuts etc

Forgot to add I finished am session with some foam rolling of Lats and lower back


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Well that's most of my food prepared for tomorrow.



Buffalo meat balls and nuts for breakfast

Prawn and pork salad(small portion) for meal 2

Chicken with mango and lime(homemade) with asparagus and broccoli of meal 3

Tuna mayo with asparagus and broccoli for meal 4

Going to be having steak and salad for meal 5

Good day of eating and WILL be training legs!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out legs.

Today was one of the hardest work outs I've ever done. Don't know if it was because of lack of sleep (3hrs last night due to waiting up for mrs to get home. Very drunk amd wanting to play at 1am) or that it was ****ing hard!! Lol

Same protocol as before 10 seconds rest between tri-set 2 minutes rest between sets

A1 - cycle Squat x6 (4second negative go half way up then 2 seconds negative then back to start thahts 1 rep)

A2 - lunges x12 each leg

A3 - speed back squats x24 2 (should have been leg extensions but changed it as some Doris doing 4kg was hogging the machine doing about 1000 reps!!) good change but very painful. It's a keeper!

Set-1 60kg. 30kg. 30kg

Set-2 80kg. 35kg. 30kg (the speed squats were so painful the lactic acid was there from rep 6)

Set-3 90kg. 35kg. 30kg (hit 24 reps but didn't expect too. Had to break it down into 5's then 3's, then a few singles. Couple of breths pause)

Glute ham raise x 6 4 sec neg (well sort sort of tried to stick to eat. Had to use push up assist)

R.d.l x12 2 sec neg

Hyper-extensions x 24

Set 1/2/2 BW. 60kg. BW

Finisher - sledge drag 100mtrs 50kg - sprint 2xlengths. With 2 minute rest.

So want a cheat today but can't face the extra exercise to work it off. Will wait for carb up n Friday. Going out with the Mrs so will prob have a few beers and do some good eating.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Just thought I would mention the vascularity I'm getting during my work out. Today when doing squats I could see the vains popping on my quads this is the first time I've ever seen this. Yesturday the vains running over my shoulders where on show while doing incline hammers.

Body fat is currently between 12-13% still carrying most in the mid section. Cant wait to see these popping at sub 10%. Didn't really think I would see vains apart form in the arms at this high body fat.

Got to go out tonight and will be on my feet for a few hours. I'm struggling to get off the sofa right now after today's brutal onslaught on my legs.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Subbed mate, good luck.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Subbed mate, good luck.


Thanks mate.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Should have been a day of rest today but mate wanted to train so will rest tomorrow.

Chest and back

Same protocol.

Ex 1 4 sec neg

Ex2 2 sec neg

Ex 3 1 sec neg

10 second rest between ex 2 min between sets

A1 - DB bench press

A2 - BB bench press

A3 - DB press (semi sup grip)

Set 1 38kgx6 / 80kgx12 / 16kgx24

Set 2 40kgx6. / 90kgx12 / 18kgx20 pause then x4

Set 3 40kgx6 / 95kgx12 / 16kgx18 pause then x6

B1 - Wide grip pull ups

B2 - bent over row

B3 - cable row to neck

Set 1 - 15kgx6 / 60kgx12 / 25kgx24

Set 2 - 15kgx5 +1 with spot / 70kgx10 / 25kgx20

Set 3 - 15kgx3 +3 with spot / 80kgx12 / 25kgx14

C1 - cable fly (3 sec neg) 3x12

C2 - cable lat pull down (semi sup grip 3 sec neg) 3x12

PM - cardio 2minuted easy 40 second sprints. X6

Weighted crunches 3x10

Super set

Leg raises 3x10

Ab roll outs 3x10

Super set

Max effort plank


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's food.

Meal 1 200g Buffolo mince and Macadamia nuts

Meal 2 200g chicken breast w/salad and half avocado

Meal 3 Half a chicken with mixed beans and med veg (went to Nando's after training- Ate as clean as possible)

Meal 4 225g Steak Brocolli and asaparagus

Meal 5 Lamb mince with tomatoes and peppers.

PWO 1 - Green apple and 60g Whey

PWO 2 - Banana and 30g Whey.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's food.

Meal 1 200g Buffolo mince and Macadamia nuts

Meal 2 200g chicken breast w/salad and half avocado

Meal 3 Half a chicken with mixed beans and med veg (went to Nando's after training- Ate as clean as possible)

Meal 4 225g Steak Brocolli and asaparagus

Meal 5 Lamb mince with tomatoes and peppers.

PWO 1 - Green apple and 60g Whey

PWO 2 - Banana and 30g Whey.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Good journal mate started one myself for the same goal and our stats are pretty much identical! you are taller tho, looking good in pic a nice size.

Will sub, enjoy following people with the same goal


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Weighed in this morning at 100kg exactly. So that's a drop of 1.7kg in 10 days so bang in what I wanted. BF machine is saying 11.7% which is a load of crap. Don't know why I look at it. Will do body measurements later. No weight training today but doing some cardio later.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> Good journal mate started one myself for the same goal and our stats are pretty much identical! you are taller tho, looking good in pic a nice size.
> 
> Will sub, enjoy following people with the same goal


Thanks mate. Will head over to your journal and check it out. Good to see what others are doing who are trying to achieve the same.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Subbed, Looking for some reassurance that what im doing is ok regarding diet, I'll do some research on the supps you are taking and try and get my head around them......

good luck


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

GShock said:


> Subbed, Looking for some reassurance that what im doing is ok regarding diet, I'll do some research on the supps you are taking and try and get my head around them......
> 
> good luck


Hello mate,

Lithe list of supplements I'm taking are after doing my biosignature. Where any hormone Imballance is addressed. These are found by comparing body fat from 11 different sites in the body. An aggressive programe of supplementation is put in place over a period of 3-4 weeks to address this and then the test is done again and supplementation tweaked.

Only a week in. I'm keeping an open mind, I'm following the protocal to the letter and will do up until my Holiday in Auguest.

Want to see the results and effects first hand. There is myself and 5 other friends all doing it at the same time. So will be good to compare and see the changes with all of us.

-------------------------

Feeing so hungry today, having to resist the erge to go off plan. Had buffolo meat balls and nuts for breakfast and then the last of them for morning snack with salad. Already eying up lunch!!! Will go for a 10 minute walk to take my mind of food.

Think because I know I'm no longer going out tonight the temptation is to have a cheat now. But I know if I do this then chances are the whole day will turn into one big cheat! Last meal for a cheat only. Will save if for Sunday and have a roast with a dessert of apple pie and custard!

Going to cross fit later with the Mrs.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Well didn't make it to cross fit. Did 5k steady run on treadmill. 21minutes (not bad for a guy who weighs 100kg!) that's all I had time for and didn't feel up to doing intervals.

Went to the cinema with mrs and watch Avengers in 3D - great film. Had a little cheat, 1/4 large box of sweet popcorn. 150g mixed sweets and a glass of red wine before.

Today food

Meal 1 250g buffolo mince meat balls & macadamia nuts

Meal 2 100g buffolo mince meat balls and salad 1/2 avocado olive oil

Meal 3 200g chicken breast, salsa, apple and almonds

Meal 4 can of tuna in spring water salad and olive oil

Meal 5 see above at cinema    

Meal 6 4 slices ham 3 poached eggs


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Updated body measurements

30-04-12

Shoulders 51"

Arms 14.5" (16.5" flexed)

Chest 44.5"

Navel 36"

Hips 45" (measured through biggest part of bum)

Thighs 26.5"

12.05.12

Right arm 15.2 / 17.1 (+.7 / +.6)

Shoulders 50.5 (-.5)

Chest 44.1 (-.4)

Navel 35.2 (-.8)

Hips 42.3 (-.2.7)

Right thigh 26 (same)

Left thigh 26 (-.5)

Shocked about arms being up, expected everything to be going south. Happy with that over 10 days.

Gym later today for shoulders and arms session amd some sprints. Legs and chest are still sore from sessions early this week!

Had my cheat last night. Good breakfast this morning of salmon and eggs with spinach


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Thinking of switching my diet as Mrs is getting fed up with me being a grumpy sod. (can't say I've noticed!) so will be adding some more carbs in. No more than 130g per day including dextrose for post work out.

Additional foods will be Pre work out porridge and shake + sweet potato with post work out meal. Sould be enough to help mood but still low enough for a low carb cut.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Been reading this mate and you're making good progress. If you are upping carbs maybe add more Cardio in if you start stagnating with your weight?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Been reading this mate and you're making good progress. If you are upping carbs maybe add more Cardio in if you start stagnating with your weight?


Yes mate was thinking the same. Will see how I go over the 2 weeks if I don't see what I expect then will up activity levels.

Hoping for 99.2kg next Friday.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumb: arms gone up! thats awesome man bet that feels good when cutting  the part i hate most when cutting is losing the size on arms even tho they look better for it


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hit shoulders and arms yesterday.

Ex 1 6 reps 4 second negative

Rest 10 sec

Ex 2 12 reps 2 second negative

Rest 10 sec

Ex 3 24 reps

Rep range hit where not stated

A1- BB seated shoulder press

A2- Seated bent over lat raise

A3- High pull

Set 1 50kg/12kg/35kg

Set 2 65kg/12kg/40kg (only hit 20 reps traps where screaming!)

Set 3 70kg/12kgx9/40kgx17

B1- close grip bench press

B2- decline skull crusher

B3- Tricep push down (rope)

Set 1 80kg/30kg/25kg

Set 2 90kgx4/30kgx10/ had to drop set the push down to hit the reps. This set everything just died

Set 3 75kg/30kg/ drop set to hit reps

C1- incline hammer curl

C2- fat gripz BB curl

C3 - cable curl

Set 1 26kg/30kg/30kg

Set 2 26kgx5/35kg/30x22

Set 3 26kg/40kgx10/30x20 (hammers I did 4 rested for 5 then hit the last 2

Cardio - 1 minute @ 8kph 1minutes @ 18.5kph x10 sets.

Had a bit of energy so did Tabatta row to finish. Regretted it by the 3rd sprint. Almost lost my lunch!!

Stretch, steam and sun bed. Well amd truly done in.

Ate well yesturday. Salmon for breakfast, steak for lunch and lamb for dinner. Healthy snacks between and usual PWO shake.

Felt strong today. Forgot my exercise book so had no idea what weights I hit last time. Just did what I felt and every lift was heavier. By some way too!! Work out was not as programmed either got mixed. Still a good shoulders and arms session so don't mind about that.

Not doing anything today. Apart from mowing the garden and taking the kids to the park to play football. Happy days


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

great log dude. you're maintaining strength and fitness really well whilst on low carbs / cals. how do you feel generally on this diet. i always feel so drained with low carbs so never do it. Im currently cutting on high carbs so its really cool to compare the 2 approaches. yours seems to be working really well so keep it up dude.

subbed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When I read your diet, I have visions of a buffalo hanging in a larder


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

-AC- said:


> great log dude. you're maintaining strength and fitness really well whilst on low carbs / cals. how do you feel generally on this diet. i always feel so drained with low carbs so never do it. Im currently cutting on high carbs so its really cool to compare the 2 approaches. yours seems to be working really well so keep it up dude.
> 
> subbed


Thanks mate. Finding the low carb dit pretty easy. Got a good balance of fats and proteins so energy levels are good. Only problem is the Mrs (isn't it always!!) thinks I've turned into a grumpy ****er, especially when hungry. So modifying the diet to see if this helps. Still low carb just not as extrmene. Will be adding 50g oats and a sweet potato to my my diet each day.

I've to lifted heavy for a few weeks and my body is thanking me for it. Looking forward to lifting some big **** weight again in 4 weeks.

Do you have a journal?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> When I read your diet, I have visions of a buffalo hanging in a larder


Yes mate it's hanging next to the elk, alligator, bison and zebra. All lean, high protein meats.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Thought I would outline my plan of attack for next week. Stick it on paper and more likly to stick to it.

Food -

Meal 1 meat amd nuts (elk, Bison, buffalo, venison and chicken)

Meal 2 50g oats 45g whey (per work out meal)

Pos work out shake 45g Whey 50g dextrose

Meal 3 chicken or tuna with sweet potato and veg (post work out meal)

Meal 4 chicken or meat with salad or veg

Meal 5 chicken, fish or meat with salad or veg

Target cals 2600 (p40/c20/f40)

Training

Monday am legs pm cross fit

Tuesday chest and back followed by 20 minutes intervals

Wednesday - 60 minutes steady state cardio

Thursday am legs pm cross fit

Friday am arms and shoulders followed by interals

Sat either cross fit or 60 minutes steady state cardio.

Sunday - rest

I treat cross fit like cardio and to work on form for Olympic lifts. I don't lift heavy I just go 100% during the cardio aspect. The Mrs enjoys it and it gives us something to do together and a break away from the kids on a regular basis.

Want to see 99.2kg by the end of the week. If I drop too much wieght I will stop the 60 minute cardio sessions.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training legs

Ex-1 6 reps 4 sec negative

Ex-2 12 reps 2 sec neg

Ex-3 24 reps 1 sec neg

10 sec rest between exercises, 2 minutes rest between tri-sets

A1-front squat

A2-Step ups

A3-leg extension

Set 1 65/40/56

Set 2 80/50/56

Set 3 100/50/56 (last 2 reps of front squats where not to tempo)

B1-Sumo dead lift

B2-DB lunges

B3-Leg Curl

Set 1 110/20/56

Set 2 150/20/ someone on leg curl so did 24 squat jumps holding 10kg plates

Set 3 180/20/56 (lunges only hit 14 reps then drop the 2 DB's and carried on with body weight. Leg curl hit 21 reps could not complete hamstrings cramped up really bad, jump of the leg curl like I had been shot!)

Core

C1- BB Crunch

C2- BB Crunch

C3- crunch

Set 1 30/20/body weight

Set 2 40/25/body weight

Set 3 40/25/body weight. (all attempts at keeping to tempo went out the window amd reps where done as fast as possible!)

Cross fit got cancelled (mrs couldn't be ****d!) so finished today's session of with 20 minutes of intervals. 1min @ 6.5kph 1min @ 15kph. No way would my legs let me go any faster.

Food

Meal 1 200g chicken breast handful walnuts

Meal 2 50g porridge 100ml full fat milk 30g whey

Meal 3 (went out for lunch with the mrs had mussels to start and chicken salad as main)

Meal 4 Tuna, mayo and sweet potato

Meal 5 home made beef burgers and salad

Great day today. Trained hard, have eaten well and will sleep like a baby tonight.

Feeling possitive about this week. Can't wait for tomorrows chest and back session.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's chest and back session

Target rep and tempo

Ex-1 6 reps 4 second negative

Ex-2 12 reps 2 second negative

Ex-3 24 reps 1 second negative

Rest = 10 seconds between exercises 2 minutes between sets.

Chest

A1- DB incline press

A2- BB Incline press

A3- DB incline press (semi sup grip)

Set 1 38kg/60kg/14kg

Set 2 38kg/60kgx11/ 14kgx21 pause for 5 then x3

Set 3 38kg/60kgx8 +3 with spot/14kgx24

38kg DB felt easy but everything else really hard. Didn't see the point going heavier if was struggling on next exercise.

Back

B1- Wide grip pull downs

B2- Single arm DB row

B3- cable rear flyes

Set 1 84kg/48kg/7.5kg

Set 2 91kg/48kgx10/10kg

Set 3 91kg/48kgx8/10kg

C1- Cable cross over (2 second neg)

C2- Cable pull downs with rotation (2 second neg)

Set 1 30kg/50kg (weight each side) x12

Set 2 40kg/80kg x12

Set 3 35kg/80kg

Finished with a press up challenge with work out partner most press ups in 2 minutes. Only managed to do 64 chest was absolutely fried after this. Work out partner hit 76 the cnut

Really struggled for energy with today's work out. Got about 5 hours kip last night kept waking up for a pee. Felt like I was 90 with a prostate problem. First time I've ever had to get up 5/6 times to take a pee.

Eaten well so far today. Will post up diet later. Going for a 10k run with the Mrs later. Not had time for cross fit again. Just not fitting in with our work schedules this week and it's 40 minute tube ride away.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Went for a run with the Mrs. Dam she is quick. Had me gassing in 5 minutes. Did a little over an hour of steady jog (or fast walk as she calls it - cheeky bitch!)

Today's food

Meal 1 2x Pork steaks with almonds

Meal 2 50g porridge 100ml milk 39g whey (pre work out)

Meal 3 200g chicken, 100g sweet potato 10 cheery tomatos

Meal 4 tin of Tina, mayo, apple and 10 walnuts

Meal 5 300g fillet steak, salad olive oil dressing amd mushrooms.

PWO 45g whey and banana

Cals 2722 protein 288g carbs carbs 126g fat 117g (43%/39%/19%)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Confession - Just crumbled and had 2 bowls of cereal and a whisper.

Looking forward to getting in the gym tomorrow. Will do some fasted skipping intervals in the morning to get a head start on burning a few extra cals.

Well. They say Confession cleans the soul too bad it doesn't burn cals too.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Woke up this monining and feel like someone has let their out of my muscles. Don't know why but I feel tiny, I know it's I'm my head I weigh almost 100kg! Just feel deflated today. Maybe it's yesterdays week moment playing on my mind??

No weights today just steady state cardio. So tempted to smash out the weights and have a feel good pump session.

Loft over fillet steak and a quality Cumberland sausage for breakfast with some walnuts and bcaa - should cheer me up!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training

Am (fasted) skipping intervals 100skips 10 double under's x10

500cals speed walk on treadmill.

Pm - cross fit

Warm up - 1 minute skip, 1 minute double under's, 1 minute body, weight squats

3 rounds for reps

Power cleans 50kg 90 seconds

Rest 90 seconds

Burpees 90 seconds

Rest 90 seconds

R1 27/21

R2 21/19

R3 20/23

Finished with 30 back raises on glute ham developer.

So, so, so f-ing hungry right now. Looking forward to getting home and eating a home made chilli with cauliflower rice.

Food today

Meal 1 fillet steak amd Cumberland sausage with walnuts

Meal 2 50g porridge oats, 30g whey

Meal 3 200g chicken breast, 100g sweet potato, 10 cherry tomato

Meal 4 tin of Tina slapped between two wholemeal pieces of bread.

Meal 5 homemade chilli and cauliflower rice

PWO shake 45g whey & banana (need to drop the fructose in place for dextrose but ran out)

Cals 2631 p262 c130g f119 (40%/20%/40%)

Might end up going over this as I can't see me getting through from now until bed on just my chilli. Will have eggs and ham if still hungry later. Extra 300cals

Shoulders and arms tomorrow, was going to be legs but don't think I can face that until Friday.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did you see the cauliflower pizza in my journo ?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did you see the cauliflower pizza in my journo ?


Yes mate. How did it taste?

For the rice blend up cauliflower then add termeric and stir fry in butter. Tastes like **** but you can live on it!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> Good luck


Thanks mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Yes mate. How did it taste?
> 
> For the rice blend up cauliflower then add termeric and stir fry in butter. Tastes like **** but you can live on it!!


LOL.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hit shoulders and arms pretty dam hard today.

DB shoulder press 4 sec negative x6

10 second rest

BB front raise 2 second negative x12

10 second rest

Cable lat raise 1 second negative x24

2 minute rest

Set 1 36kg/25kg/7.5kg (hit all reps)

Set 2 38kg/25kg/7.5kg (6/11/23)

Set 3 40kg/25kg/7.5kg (6/9/21)

When doing lag raise (or any single limb movement I always start with my weaker side then match reps with stronger). Very happy with DB press struggled on 38's last week and had to drop back to 36's. Today the 40's went up pretty easy.

Close grip bench press 4 second negative x6

10 second rest

Decline skull crushers 2 second negative x12

10 second rest

Tricep push downs 1 second negative x24

2 minute rest

Set 1 80kg/32.5kg/mini band (hit all reps)

Set 2 80kg/32.5kg/mini band (6/10/24)

Set 3 80kg/32.5kg/mini band (5/10/24)

Few things that had to happen on this one. The gym was busy so for the first time in my life I had to use the smith machine. No idea what the bar weighs had 2x20kg each side. Smith machine is in a different area to the cable machine for rope push downs so I tied my red mini band to the smith and did push downs fast with this.

Incline hammer curls 4 second negative x6

10 second rest

Fast gripz bb curl 2 second negative x12

10 second rest

Cable curl 1 second negative x24

2 minutes rest

Set 1 26kg/25kg/35kg (hit all reps)

Set 2 28kg/30kg/35kg (6/12/22)

Set 3 28kg/30kg/35kg (6/10/19)

Lost a challenge with my work out partner - he was running late and said he would be with me in 7 minutes I said for ever second he is late he does a Burpee, if he is early I will do the same. The fooker ra for the first time in his life. 123 burpees!!!! Like a champ he took half of them for me. (don't think I would have done that!)

Felt really strong today full of beans and enjoyed my work out.

Quick pic of incline hammers. Crappy quality but can see the pump!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's food.

Meal 1 200g chicken breast 10 almonds

Meal 2 50g porridge 30g whey

Meal 3 chilli and 100g sweat potato

Meal 4 200g chicken breast asparagus and Brocolli

Meal 5 300g home made lamb kofta's with salad

Post work out shake - 45g whey & banana

Had 2x hobnobs today with a tea. Couldn't resist.

No cardio today burpees left me fooked!

Weigh in tomorrow morning. Hoping to see 99.2kg drop of .8kg. Booked body pod for Tuesday too.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Beastly Bicep Boiiiiiii !!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Beastly Bicep Boiiiiiii !!


Cheers Tass.

Legs today. This is fast becoming my favourite day with this routine. Might be because I enjoy seeing my training partner in a world of pan!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Friday weigh in and I'm 98.9 so a drop of 1.1kg in 7 days. This is about the max I want to be dropping each week. Any more and I'm worried about losing some muscle.

Got some puffy itchy nips going on today might be symptom of some rebound gyno from Adex. Will be running 40mg Nolva for 3 days then down to 20mg until goes away.

Also on cruise right now at 150mg e7d


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok. So I think I need to find a quiet corner and go to sleep. **** that was a hard legs session.

Cycle Squat 4 second negative half way up 2 second negative then up. X6

10 second rest

BB lunges 2 second negative x12

10 second rest

Leg extensions x24

2 min rest

Set 1 60/30/42 (hit all reps)

Set 2 75/35/49 (hit all reps)

Set 3 90/37.5/56 (only fail was on ext. hit 18 then spotted for last 6)

G.H.R 4 second negative x6 (can hit negative part of this but need push up assist once a few inches from bench)

10 second rest

R.DL 2 second negative

10 second rest

Hyper-extensions x24

Set 1 bw/60/bw (hit all reps)

Set 2 bw/70/5kg (hit all reps, but hypes felt v.hard)

Set 3 bw/90/5kg (hit all reps up broke the hypers into 15 & 9)

Cardio - rower. Tabatta intervals and then played a game of p.i.g with training partner. He would go as far as possible in 30 seconds I had to beat it. Carried on like this until one of us fails 3 times and spelt out pig.

I WON! Forfeit was 100 squat jumps with 2x10kg plate. Even though he helped me out yesturday. I made him do his punishment! All 100 of the things.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Woke up this morning and bounced out of bed. Great nights sleep. 2x protein pancakes and a pint if water. Should of been a day of rest but felt the need to lift something heavy.

Chest and Back

Same protocal as before.

Chest

DB press x6 - 4X1X

BB press x12 -2X1X

DB press sup grip x24 - 1X1X.

Set 1 42kg/80kg/16kg (hit all reps)

Set 2 46kg/90kg/16kg (hit 20 on last)

Almost had a ruck at this point with an FC asked for a spot for my final set on BB press said I would struggle from about rep 8 onwards. I will say spot when I want you to help. I said spot on rep 8 he just stated at me. Said it again on rep 9 and was struggling to lift the bar from about mid way tried to rack it amd was pushing against the pins. Ended up dropping bar on 2 different hight settings. Stood up and he said you looked like you had it!! Lucky I didn't throw a dumbell at his head the knob.

Set 3 46kg/90kg/16kg (BB press hit 8 see above! Hit 24 easy with 16kg as was pretty fooked off.

Back

Pull ups x6 - 4X1X

Bent over row x12 - 2X1X

Face pulls x24 - 1X1X

Set 1 15kg/70kg/25kg (all reps hit)

Set 2 20kg/75kg/25kg (hit 21 on face pulls)

Set 3 25kg/80kg/25kg (hit 15 on face pulls)

Incline cable flyes 3x12

Middle back cable row 3x12

No idea of weight just as heavy as I could manage with form

Felt really strong today and apart from my dealings with a dumb **** fitness consultant was a great work out. Set me up good for a top weekend.

Now chilling out listening the the Kinks on the tube home. Thinking of food.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

wow you're smashing the training in dude. very impressive workouts. made me knackered just reading them lol.

ps arm looks awesome in the pic.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Switching training around a little

Monday + 20 minute intervals



Tuesday



Wednesday - 60 minutes steady state

Thursday



Friday + 20 minute intervals



Sat- 30 minute hill sprints

Sunday - 0ff.

Example

A1

45 seconds rest

A2

45 seconds rest

This will be looped until all sets are completed and then a longer rest taken before moving on to next exercises.

Friday will be done with descending type sets to ensure I hit rep range.

This will be the programme for the next 4 weeks.

Edit - Fridays work out is wrong. Will post up actual on Friday. No idea how to edit without deleting whole post.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training



Pretty brutal work out. Felt like 50 minutes of HIT. Stuck to the times pretty well.

Today's pull ups. I left my dip belt at home so attached my blue band to a weight lifting belt around my waist and the other end to a 50kg DB. Felt hard work at the top but easier at the bottom. Liked this variation especially on the negative portion of the pull up.

Although not particularly heavy on any of the exercises. The sheer volume and rest times have left my muscles feeling battered.

Finished today's session with 15 minutes of intervals 1min @ fast walk 1 min @ fast run


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally home after a long ar5e day. Barely had time to scratch my balls let alone eat. Not eaten anywhere near enough today. Lucky to have hit 1200 cals.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training



Went a bit mad on dead lifts don't know what came over me to lift that heavy. Good to see I'm still holding onto some of my strength at least. But need to rain it in to ensure I hit all reps. Sternum chins where bloody hard work I was gasing from the dead lifts. Only went with 10kg as was using someone else's belt and thats the weight they had on it. No time to change it. Just made sure form was good and the negative was to tempo.

Russian step ups and dips left me feeling dizzy. Again not heavy but the tempos are killing me! All good fun!!!!

Substituted seated DB press for single arm standing press as gym too busy to be switching around. Surprised at how light I had to go.

2 days in and it's hard god dam work. It really is like doing an hour of intervals using weights.

Got some good eating to do and some cross fit later tonight.

Will post up later food for the day.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Meal 1 protein pancakes ith blueberries

Meal 2 200g chicken asparagus Brocolli

Meal 3 chilli amd sweet potato

Meal 4 tuna apple and almonds

Meal 5 200g lamb mince patties w/salad

Didn't go to cross fit on route sun was shining walked past 2 v.busy pubs Mrs said heads we go to the pub tales we go to cross fit. Heads!!! 4 ciders later or Cidres as Stella like to call it later amd all is good in the world.

Trained hard today so don't mind the treat. Got to find a balance right?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's efforts

Am fasted cardio. Up hill fast walk and jog intervals 75cals each for total of 500cals

Pm intervals on rower. 30 second sprint 1 minute slow total 20 minutes


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Woke up early as today so decided not to waste the morning and went for a 30 minute fasted fast walk around the block. Still had time to make these Protein pancakes

1 scoop protein

30g ground flaxseeds

4 egg whites

Pinch of cinnamon

Inch of Splenda

Blitz in blender then add to hot pan using 1cal spray add blueberries (total 100g) to each pancake before flippin

Macros - 311cals - 42g protein - 8g fat 17g carbs.

Makes 4/5 pancakes. Lush!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice. Will try these. Was gonna ask for recipe before.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

How are you getting on with the Poliquin supps mate? When's your next biosig due?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday's training



Nothing special with weight lifted but the tempos and rest period are killing me. This was one tough work out!

Weighed in this morning at 97.8 so that's a drop of 1.1kg this week. Nice and steady. Starting to see the out line of abs and better definition in chest and shoulders. Biggest chance is defo my mid section.

Been a bit naughty this week and been out drinking twice (dam this sunshine!) went and had 5 ciders last night. No hang over today woop woop. Will be hitting it hard again today and drinking plenty of water, lemon and ginger to flush out toxins.

Still don't know if I should be aiming higher on the weight loss front? Seeing as this is my first attempt at dropping to single figures of body fat. Just don't want to lose too much muscle.

Missed my body bod appointment this week so will be going next week.

Should add my actual weight loss for this week should be a little more I'm prob holding a **** load of water today. Due to yesterday's slip up.

5 ciders

1 beer

2 bags of crisps

Half chicken curry

Half a tub of coconut rice

Lamb dumplings

Half Clicking tikka naan

Appox 3/4 pints of water during the night. Not the best way to be going about dropping body fat but that's my cheat eat until next Friday when I'm out in London with the Mrs.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> How are you getting on with the Poliquin supps mate? When's your next biosig due?


Difficult to say really. I am sleeping better. I feel less tired mid afternoon, my mid section is reducing I'm seeing a reduction in stubborn areas of fat but could this be down to improved diet and training? What difference this is making I do not know. I'm following it to the letter. Pals are seeing similar results but again all have cleaned up their act and are training especially hard. (got a body recomp bet worth £500) Could the same results be achieved with out? I'd say yes. If anything it does make me focus more as I know I'm under the microscope with next Biosig due in a week.

I'm guessing your being doing the biosignature as a trainer? My appinion of it is, people that know and understand their body with a few years of doing body recomps will know for sure if this is helping or not newbie trainers/weight loss people will prob focus even more on training and diet because of it. So should be a win win just as long as they can afford it!

Be interesting to see the results of retest and compare with old and what will change with suggested supplementation this will bring about.

Did you get those greens? I'll be ordering some for myself after next Biosig so will drop you a pm when I do to let you know price amd see if you want.



Tassotti said:


> Nice. Will try these. Was gonna ask for recipe before.


Yes mate, they taste pretty dam sexy!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

1 scoop protein

30g ground flaxseeds

4 egg whites

Pinch of cinnamon

Inch of Splenda

I tried these this morning. Easy to eat with my sore throat.

I forgot the flaxseeds, cinnamon and bluberries (over half the ingredients FFS) but they were still pretty good


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah I think you're right there - it could help dramatically with client compliance knowing that they will be re-tested every so often..

Yup, I'm booked on for the September Biosig course in London. Hoping it's worth the cash! Haven't got the greens yet so if you could let me know that would be great!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Had pretty bad DOM's yesturday so didn't weight train. Traps where killing me so the thought of snatch grip deadlifts put me off. Did 400cals worth of cardio. Then worked on abs in circuit

3 rounds 10 seconds rest between exercises 60 second rest between rounds.

Ab wheel roll out x10

Toes to bar x10

Swiss ball crunch x10 (used mini band to add resistance)

Max effort plank 2min 46sec

Ate very well good clean food. Had a glass of red wine last night.

Will be hitting the gym later today to smash out missed session.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Let myself down of the last few days. Have been on the **** a lot (4 days out of 7) and not eaten too great. Not that I've eaten crap just not a lot of food. Gained 1kg over the weekend, didn't train on Saturday. Had a great time! Feel relaxed now and like I needed to just forget about training and diet for a few days.

All system are go today. Today's training. Nothing special with weight but really focusing on technique and ensuring I keep with tempos. Felt pretty beat in afterwards. Good training session. Finished it off with 40 second sprints on the rower.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training.

Am



Trained hard and have eaten very well and clean.

Pm Olympic lifting class

Power snatch 5x4 @ 40kg. Don't have shoulder flexibility to do full snatch (working on it)

Clean and jerk 5x4 @ 50kg 60kg 70kg 70kg 70kg. (not hard but again working on form. Weight is good for technique drills)

Front squat 5x3 110kg (was pretty tired by this point so didn't have the energy to push it on this)

Nothing special with weights but working on form. 1st time at class and really enjoyed it. Will be going back next week for sure.

Cardio only tomorrow


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training.

View attachment 84870


Can't train Friday so just grinding out the 5 days training in 4 days straight.

Cardio today was approx 60minutes fast walk.

Eating well and clean. Feeling good!

Hoping to see a good result on scales this week. Holding out for 97kg be chuffed with that as will be 4.7kg drop in 4 weeks. A good steady rate.

Got arms tomorrow and some am cardio of sprints then pm long fast walk (started walking the 60 minutes home)

Away for the weekend so need to go careful of diet. Will get plenty of cardio in


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training

Am (5:30am)- 30 minutes fasted light cardio - jogging

Am (10:30) training 

Notes -

Found snatch grip dead lifts v.difficult couldn't go as heavy as I thought I would be able to do. First time doing this exercise so will keep at it. Need work more on hip mobility. Did some good drills pre workout but need to include this is my daily mobility work.

Fat gripz BB curls fried my arms as expected. Did this leaning against a Swiss ball so no cheating the reps. 4 second negative is a killer.

Decline Tricep extension. Didn't really go heavy with these. Sould have subbed the exercise as don't like doing these without a spot.

Feeling exhausted today and not looking forward to the 1hr slog home later. Sure I'll be good once I get going. 4 days on the bounce of training and a few nights of crap sleep have really beaten me!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Had a pretty crazy weekend. No kids, so it involved lots of drinking, staying up late and some dam good eating. Back to it today.

Today's training



Got a military **** up to attend on Thursday but that is then my last night out until the holiday. So going to be pushing really hard and hoping to see the results. Went shopping today so cupboards are stocked diet is planned out and training schedule is in place.

Food looks like this.

Meal 1 - Protein Pancakes ( 401 cals, 46g Pr, 24g Carb, 14g fat)

Meal 2 - tuna and 150g sweat potato ( 359 cals, 36g pr, 35g carb, 8g fat) - Pre work out meal

Meal 3 - 45g whey 50g dextrose (365 cals, 36g Pr, 50g carb, 2g fat) - post work out shake

Meal 4 - chicken breast, cherry toms, asparagus, brown rice (490 cals, 52g pr, 44g carb, 14g fat) - post work out meal

Meal 5 - chicken breast, salad and olive oil. (206 cals, 45g pr, carbs 5g, fat 11g)

Meal 6 - 45g Whey, 250ml semi skimmed milk (305 cals, 45g pr, 16g carb, 6g fat)

Total - 2206 cals, 260g pr, 171 carbs, 54g fat (will obviously drop the shake and dextrose on non training days)

If anyone wants to chirp in with some feedback on diet that would be grand.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday's efforts

Am - Tabatta kettlebell swings and burpees 2 rounds

PM - 45 minutes steady state on cross trainer.

The bank holiday weekend has seen my weight go back up to 99.2kg!!! Going to be hitting it hard today.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Wednesday's work out felt really hard. Felt like I had no strength at all. Weekend finally caught up with me I guess.

Here is the work out

 (spread sheet says Tuesday but did it Wednesday.

Hit macros for Wednesday eating is going well.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training

Am - 45 minutes steady state cardio burning approx 700 cals

Pm - 

Notes - felt great today. Not particularly strong but lots of energy. Stuck to all tempos and rest periods. Had to switch a few exercises around due to training in different gym but session went well.

So far today food eating has been good today. Out at a military dinner tonight food will be good but lots of alcohol involved. This will be my last drink leading up to the 8 weeks before my holiday.

Only cardio tomorrow as no doubt will be pretty tired and a little hung over. But will smash out a good session on Sat.

Looking forward to the next 8 weeks of training and dieting hard.

Weighed in this morning at 97.4kg have no idea how I've lost almost 2kg in 2 days!!!!

Got Biosignature on Monday so that will be interesting to see what's changed.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Felt like breaking protocal today and trained back and triceps

45 seconds rest between sets 2 minutes between exercises. All done with 3 second negative.

Close grip pull down

1x12 49kg

3x8 70kg/77kg/91kg

1x6 91kg

Bent over row

1x12 60kg

4x8 90kg

Wide grip pull down

4x8 84kg

Single Arm row

4x8 42kg/46kg/48kg/48kg

Cable row

4x8 90kg

Seated Ez-bar French press

4x8 20kg/25kg/25kg/25kg + bar what ever the weighs

Close grip bench press

4x8 50kg/60kg/85kg/90kg no lock out at top so triceps always engaged

Over head rope extensions

3x12 can't remember weight

Cardio - 6x40 second sprints on the rower


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Will get some updated photos up next week and do measurements on Friday.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Trained hard this morning. 10x Hill sprints with approx 400mtr loop around mound as recovery.

Back is so sore from Sat work out.

Early night and early start. Will be training tomorrow at 7am then cross fit at 2pm busy day ahead.

Food sorted for tomorrow. Looking forward to the week ahead.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's efforts

Chest and biceps

Flat bench

1x12 @70kg

4x8 @ 80kg/95kg/105kg/110kg (pb for this many reps- on a cal deficit too!!)

Incline cable press (all benches being used so grabbed a step up bench set it to an incline and used the cable to press)

1x12 @ 30kg (each side)

4x8 @ 35kg/40kg/45kg/45kg

Actually liked the feel of this exercise.

Incline DB flyes

3x12 @ 18kg/22kg/22kg

Incline hammer curl

4x8 @ 16kg/18kg/22kg/22kg

DB curl

4x8 @ 20kg

Fat gripz BB curl

3x12 @ 35kg/40kg/40kg (dropped last set down to 30kg after 8)

Finished off with 5x1minute sprints on rower with 30 seconds recovery.

Cross fit - that didn't happen!!

60 minute walk in the rain to look forward too. Might have to turn this into a run!!

Really enjoyed today's session. Will update about biosignature tonight.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's efforts

Chest and biceps

Flat bench

1x12 @70kg

4x8 @ 80kg/95kg/105kg/110kg (pb for this many reps- on a cal deficit too!!)

Incline cable press (all benches being used so grabbed a step up bench set it to an incline and used the cable to press)

1x12 @ 30kg (each side)

4x8 @ 35kg/40kg/45kg/45kg

Actually liked the feel of this exercise.

Incline DB flyes

3x12 @ 18kg/22kg/22kg

Incline hammer curl

4x8 @ 16kg/18kg/22kg/22kg

DB curl

4x8 @ 20kg

Fat gripz BB curl

3x12 @ 35kg/40kg/40kg (dropped last set down to 30kg after 8)

Finished off with 5x1minute sprints on rower with 30 seconds recovery.

Cross fit - that didn't happen!!

60 minute walk in the rain to look forward too. Might have to turn this into a run!!

Really enjoyed today's session. Will update about biosignature tonight.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Will get some updated photos up next week and do measurements on Friday.


Looking forward to seeing updated pics.

Great journal mate:thumb:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not updated for a few days. So here goes.

Tuesday - Legs

Back squat

1x12 @60kg

3x8 @ 80/100/130

1x6 @ 155 (new pb) had to dump the bar on rep 7 as got stuck at the bottom. Made a bit of a noise that!!

R.D.L

4x8 100/120/120/135

D.B Walking lunges

4x20 steps 40/52/60/60 (weight is total weight)

Super set with

G.H.R

4x6 with 4 second negative push up assist on set 3 reps 5+ set 4 3+ (starting to get pretty dam strong at these)

Finished the day with the following metcon

Double under's x30

28kg over head kettle bell swing x20

60kg hanging full cleans x10

Rested 5 minutes 3 rounds

Pm cardio - fast walk 60 minutes.

............

Wednesday - shoulders amd traps

Seated shoulder press with 2x12kg chains (following weight does not include this)

3x8 40/50/70

Super set with

bent over single arm fly

3x8 @ 12/16/16

Felt I could have gone heavier so decided to make the 4th set a drop set

70kgx8

Chains off x 8

50kg x 6

30kg x6

Seated incline DB shoulder press (set bench to 5) felt a good contracting in upper chest and felt this angle hammered the shoulders too

3x8 @ 28/34/38

1x6 @ 40 (needed a spot really as took a lot out of me just getting these into position)

Super set with

DB front raise

4x8 @ 14/14/16/14

Single arm bb shrug

4x8 @ 40/50/55/60

Job done!

Pm cardio 60 minutes fast walk

..........

Have made a slight tweak to diet this week and I feel better for it. Less bloated, back to low carbs and avoiding grains, cereals, oats, gluten amd limiting dairy

Macros

Training day -

2400cals - p=277g/f=80g/c=120 approx split 50/30/20

Non training day

2000cals - p=277g/f=60g/c=73g

The last 2 weeks of 'having it large' amd lording it up has giving me a gain of 2% body fat I was done to 11.5% (done by callipers) had biosignature on Monday amd it's back up to 13.6%

this week I've not stuck to training programme just trained what I feel and really been enjoying it but back to German body comp on Monday and looking forward to it. Just felt I needed a week of feel good pump training.

Incase you are interested diet looks like this

Meal 1

Protein Pancakes - cals=417 p=48g f=20 c=13

Meal 2

Tuna, sweat potato amd olive oil - cals=413 P=37 f=15 c=35

Meal 3

Chicken salad cals=433 p=56 f=22 c=4

Meal 4

Turkey mince chilli cals=411 p=38 f=14 c=13

Meal 5

Chicken salad amd sweat potato cals=361 p=47 f=6 c=28

Post work out shake

45g whey 200ml pineapple juice cals 274 p=36 f=2 c=22

Shake before bed cals=121 p=24 f=2 c=3

I do eat a ton of Brocolli and aspagus with most meals too.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

My weight seems to change by 1-2kg every day. I think this is die to some days I will drink 4-5ltrs of water and others I will drink 2 so need to make an effort to keep this consistent. Will be aiming for 4ltrs daily.

Weight today is 96.9kg


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking forward to seeing updated pics.
> 
> Great journal mate:thumb:


Thanks Sharpy. Will be updating some pics today. Not as a look at me im looking good but more to remind myself not to **** up again. Bit of a change in the shoulders and traps amd a thinning of the waist line but nothing dramatic.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Photo log

16 weeks ago weight



12 weeks ago



6 weeks ago



3 weeks ago



Today


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

2 weeks of being on a bender put me back a bit but on the straight and narrow now. Weight this morning was 96.3 so I've dropped from 101.7kg in 6 weeks. I look tighter my clothes are getting lose around the waist but tighter in the shoulders and chest.

Still beating myself up for 2 weeks. There was no consistency, my only saving grace was I continued to train hard. My diet was great some days only to be distroyed by alcohol and sloppy eating the day after.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Kicked of weekend of with a bang.

Power cleans x4 @ 70kg 90 sec rest

Back squat x5 @ 120kg 90 sec rest

Plyo lunges (with 5 second hold at bottom) x10 90 second rest

Squat jump @ 20kg x 10 90 sec rest

Virticle jump x10 90 second rest

10 minutes rest then repeated 2 rounds total

5x30 meter sled sprints @35kg with 200meter walk for recovery between sets.

2x20 reps on GHD


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Updated body measurements

30-04-12

Shoulders 51"

Arms 14.5" (16.5" flexed)

Chest 44.5"

Navel 36"

Hips 45" (measured through biggest part of bum)

Thighs 26.5"

12.05.12

Right arm 15.2 / 17.1 (+.7 / +.6)

Shoulders 50.5 (-.5)

Chest 44.1 (-.4)

Navel 35.2 (-.8)

Hips 42.3 (-.2.7)

Right thigh 26 (same)

Left thigh 26 (-.5)

15.06.12

Weight 96.5kg

Arms 15.5/16.7(flexed) (+.2 / -.4)

Shoulders 50 (-.5)

Chest 43.5 (-.5)

Navel 34.5 (-.7)

Hips 41.5 (.7)

Thighs 25.5 (-.5)

Can't say I'm surprised would have been nice to see a better measurement around the navel.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

This morning training



Reverse band pull ups

Bottom



Top



Notes - felt a twinge in lower bank today prob from not doing my normal full dynamic warm up due to time restraints. The older i get the longer it takes to get warm. Especially in the mornings! Foam rolled between exercises. Had to press with feet raised to force lower back into bench. This helped.

Got a right annoying twitch going on in my left Bicep. Will be hitting cardio at some point this afternoon.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Swapped days around and had today as a cardio day as feeling tender in the lower back.

Double cardio today and foam roll.



Bit of a boring day really.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Lower back still not feeling 100% good solid warm up and some stretches seemed to sort it out a little. Did s few 20sec dead hangs too.

Today's work out



Food has been great so far this week. Dropping a lot of water. Look better already. Drinking 5ltrs per day with 5000mg vit c


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Smashed it today. Great training session. Had 2 people say to me i'm looking bigger. Always good when dropping weight!!



Will either do sprints on rower later or take the 1hour walk home. All depends on the weather. What the **** happened to summer!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Ended up doing rower sprints last night. 6x intervals of 30-45 seconds each with 1 minute recovery.

Checked my weight this morning before fasted cardio and I'm at 96.6g that's a drop of 1.8kg this week. My diet has been very clean I've hit my macros every day. Only cheat was last night I had 2 choc biscuits after cardio.

Current supplements I'm using

12 x Fish oils (split though out the day)

2 x Vit d (am)

2 x Holly basil supreme (am/pm)

6 x multi vit (split throughout the day)

5000mg vit c (2x2500mg dosage pre and post work out)

5ltrs of water

3 x cups of green tea

2 x Elite nutrition ultimate weight loss stack (1 taken when I wake up one taken at mid day)

Kenetica whey protein (post work out)

CNP pro peptide (before bed)

My Protein Impact Whey (for cooking)

BCAA's 3 x daily

ASS - Stay tuned. Will be adding soon.

This week has gone great and I'm feeling more motivated than ever before.

Got steak for tea too. Does this day get any better!!

Today's work out



This morning weigh in and body fat check - says 11.3%???



That's 6.1kg in 22 days!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Did 45 minutes fasted cardio yesturday morning. Relaxed a little on diet and allowed a few little treats.

Went out with wife and kids for the morning and went to this place called Indulgience that do waffles, ice-creaks, cheese cake etc. (a fatties wet dream of a place) I had a double ice-cream scoop milkshake - Honey Comb and double chocolate....had glasses of red wine and shared a bag of popcorn with the mrs. Apart from that evything else was good.

Back on point today, diet will be good but no exercise today. Looking forward to poached eggs ontop of protein pancakes.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Only 2 bouts of cardio amd some seriuos foam rolling and stretching so far this week as lower back has been hurting a treat. 3 days of rest has done me the world of good. Tightness has gone in my right hamstring which I'm guessing was causing the back pain.

Still getting funky muscle twitches happening either in the Bicep or abs. Could be a mineral imbalance. Been drinking 5ltrs of water a day so don't know if this is it. Taken electrolyte tablet for every 1ltr of fluid so will see if this helps.

Diet has been solid today and yesturday. Looking forward to weights tomorrow will be training nice and early then going to do some cardio in the afternoon.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Left the gym this morning feeling like I had been hit by a truck! Today's workout has left me with nothing in the tank. I'm about ready to drop. Dam super pump!

Spent a lot of time warming up today so had to cut a few things short but still kicked the sh1t out of me.

Ignore day. This is first work out of the week.



Had someone tell me today I'm looking a lot bigger recently. Had this a few times lately. Great to hear when cutting!

Afternoon kip on the cards before cardio later.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hit my cardio this afternoon and did some abs too.

Cardio - 45 minute steady pace up hill walk

Abs - hanging leg raises 3x10 with 3 second lowering of legs. - decline sit ups. Abs always engaged 3 second neg. plank 1 min on 30 sec off x3


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Nice work mate. Can see a big difference in the pics!

Keep it up fella.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice work mate. Can see a big difference in the pics!
> 
> Keep it up fella.


Thanks mate. Still plugging away. No where near where I want to be or should be but moving in the right direction.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Thanks mate. Still plugging away. No where near where I want to be or should be but moving in the right direction.


Well i can certainly see a big difference mate and you said that people have commented on how you look so you're obviously doing something right!

Really detailed journal btw, makes a great read. I find when i read members journals it gives me more motivation myself which really helps on those days when i can't be ****d.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hit it hard today. Was a tough work out in the heat.



Hit a pb on cleans which I'm pretty chuffed at. Hit the tempos pretty good on the wide grip pull ups so will add some weight next week. Did cardio this morning.

Food has been good again today. I say good.......I had 2 biscuits and a small glass of milk mid afternoon. Apart from that everything else spot on. Weigh in tomorrow and body measurements.

Took a pic today of back flexed.



Arms look tiny from this angle....But then I guess they are, will see tomorrow when measured!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Just cardio today. 45 minutes on stationary bike. Diet been good. Only thing off menu was a frappe coffee.

Friday weigh in. I've gained .5kg!! Machine says body fat is down to 10.9% that would be a drop of .4% in a week. I'm guessing Iits down to water retention or possible due to no weights Monday Tuesday. Will do body measurements tomorrow morning as didn't have time today. Gutted to not see a result on the scales as diet has been sound this week.

Will be hitting the gym tomorrow morning for some cardio then hitting the weights in the afternoon.

Got to make sure I resist all temptations this weekend. Do not want to repeat this.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How accurate is this machine ?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How accurate is this machine ?


It terms of weight its good but the body fat reading I doubt it is accurate. To many variables but when I was done with calipures and it came out at 13.7 I did it on the machine 10 minutes before and came out at 14.1

Dont know why I bother with it really mate. Just going to do weight and keep with the tape and calipures. Too much of a head fcuk!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> It terms of weight its good but the body fat reading I doubt it is accurate. To many variables but when I was done with calipures and it came out at 13.7 I did it on the machine 10 minutes before and came out at 14.1
> 
> Dont know why I bother with it really mate. Just going to do weight and keep with the tape and calipures. Too much of a head fcuk!


Yeah it is. Exact measurements don't matter. It's what the mirror shows that counts. You're looking better all the time so something's working.

What do you do for lats ? Think they look a bit under-developed in comparison


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah it is. Exact measurements don't matter. It's what the mirror shows that counts. You're looking better all the time so something's working.
> 
> What do you do for lats ? Think they look a bit under-developed in comparison


Dirextly worked with

Semi-sup pull ups

Lean away pull ups

Wide pull ups

Done on 3 different days

Explain what you mean Tass, in comparison to what....a mouse? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Dirextly worked with
> 
> Semi-sup pull ups
> 
> ...


In comparison to the rest of you.

Maybe just a sh1t pose.

Add in some heavy-ass pendlay rows. Bring those bad-boys right up.

It's the width that makes you look big


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> In comparison to the rest of you.
> 
> Maybe just a sh1t pose.
> 
> ...


On it Tass. Will introducing carb cycling from Monday after reading a pretty good post by Pscarb got me convinced. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/21761-very-good-article-carb-cycling.html

Will also be switching to a more conventional split as been on this for 7 weeks now. So time for a switch. Big Lats here I come!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Will look something like this


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> In comparison to the rest of you.
> 
> Maybe just a sh1t pose.
> 
> ...


Forgot to say appreciate the feedback. Cheers :thumb:

Did 45 minutes of fasted cardio today.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Day 1 of carb cycling - Zero carbs

(95kg -6.7kg)

Felt like I was lacking to strength today. Session felt hard going. Always the way for me when I have to train in the pm. Early riser so like to train as early as possible.

(will be following more of a BB split for the next 4 weeks before going back to total body with oly lifts)

Today's work out chest and triceps.



Today's food - felt v.hungry today but have not waved from the plan.



Now cooking up the next 2 days of food. Will be all portioned off and ready to go. Bit of a boring git really and I quiet enjoy doing all the prep for me and the Mrs.

Fasted cardio tomorrow so early night tonight!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Meant to upload this yesterday. Going to upload pic every Monday.



Pic was taken post work out after shake which always bloats me. (excuses excuses!!)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Day 2 - Carb cycle - low carbs (should have been high carb day but messed up. Will skip this high carb day and just have one this week)

Day started well with 35 minutes of fasted cardio - running approx 300 cals burnt

Should have been legs today but squat rack was backed up so did back and biceps instead. Wasn't complaining as only 4hrs since fasted cardio. Will hit legs on Thursday.



Food.



All in all a good day. Great pump from todays session. A little weak on lifts. Hard to not compare to what I was lifting at 105kg. Feeling shattered tonight.

Glad food is prepared for tomorrow. Will do Low carb day again. Same food might switch the last chicken meal for steak and salad but macros will be the same.

Took UWLS as soon as I woke up and then again at mid day.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Getting there broseph ... doing well brah


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Getting there broseph ... doing well brah


+1

Especially when you compare the latest pic to when you started, looking really good LBM. Keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Well today has been one of the worst of my life. Finished my am cardio left the gym and got a frantic call from the mrs. Little girl had fallen and hit her face on a glass table. Nasty gash in the side of her face. 2 hospitals later, an X-ray (thank god no broken jaw, just bruising) and a visit from a plastic surgeon she is in for an op first thing tomorrow morning. Only 2 and already having an operation.

She is a tough cookie my little girl. Bandaged up and running around the hospital ward without a care in the world. Don't know how she wasn't screaming the place down for hours as its one hell of a nasty cut about 4cm long and 1cm across. Real deep too.

Eatern square route of fkuc all today. Just thrown down a qtr pounder, chicken Mayo, chips and coke.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LeBigMac said:


> Well today has been one of the worst of my life. Finished my am cardio left the gym and got a frantic call from the mrs. Little girl had fallen and hit her face on a glass table. Nasty gash in the side of her face. 2 hospitals later, an X-ray (thank god no broken jaw, just bruising) and a visit from a plastic surgeon she is in for an op first thing tomorrow morning. Only 2 and already having an operation.
> 
> She is a tough cookie my little girl. Bandaged up and running around the hospital ward without a care in the world. Don't know how she wasn't screaming the place down for hours as its one hell of a nasty cut about 4cm long and 1cm across. Real deep too.
> 
> Eatern square route of fkuc all today. Just thrown down a qtr pounder, chicken Mayo, chips and coke.


Ahhh sh1t sorry to hear that dude. All the best for your little girl mate, hope all goes well with the op tomorrow


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the little'un mate.

Training has to take a back seat now and again so just concentrate on your family.

Hope it all goes well


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Ahhh sh1t sorry to hear that dude. All the best for your little girl mate, hope all goes well with the op tomorrow





Sharpy76 said:


> Sorry to hear about the little'un mate.
> 
> Training has to take a back seat now and again so just concentrate on your family.
> 
> Hope it all goes well


Cheers guys, she had op this morning. All went well. Going to have a scar from just under the lip down and back about qtr way along the jaw line. Being so young, hopefully the scaring will not be too bad. At home now and you wouldn't even know she ws under a general 6 hours ago. Running around like a maniac trying to climb everything as usual. Bounce back so quick kids do.

Speaking of bouncing back. Going to smash fasted cardio and some legs tomorrow. Looking forward to pushing hard and using these extra carbs as some fuel for destroying my legs!!

Would rather not talk about today's diet. Safe to say its been the worst it's been for a long time.

Tomorrow is another day and order is restored.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Cheers guys, she had op this morning. All went well. Going to have a scar from just under the lip down and back about qtr way along the jaw line. Being so young, hopefully the scaring will not be too bad. At home now and you wouldn't even know she ws under a general 6 hours ago. Running around like a maniac trying to climb everything as usual. Bounce back so quick kids do.
> 
> Speaking of bouncing back. Going to smash fasted cardio and some legs tomorrow. Looking forward to pushing hard and using these extra carbs as some fuel for destroying my legs!!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it all went well mate.

I bet the scar will be minimal once it's all healed so i wouldn't worry about that, the main thing is your daughter is fine.

You should be full of beans in the gym tomorrow with the extra carbs you've had so make the most of it!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad she's all right mate


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Only just seen this Journal ---- SUBBED!

Also looking to get to 8% pal. Good luck.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the little one but being so young she should be fine. My son had major plastic surgery on his upper lip at 4, he's now almost 18 and you'd be hard pushed to see the scars


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Only just seen this Journal ---- SUBBED!
> 
> Also looking to get to 8% pal. Good luck.


Welcome,. Seen your journal mate. Have subbed. Good luck with it. Seems to be going well.



chris l said:


> Sorry to hear about the little one but being so young she should be fine. My son had major plastic surgery on his upper lip at 4, he's now almost 18 and you'd be hard pushed to see the scars


Thanks for this mate. Good to hear.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Day - 3 carb cycle zero carbs (decided not to count the last 2 days as not been on diet at all)

Got to the gym early this morning and did 60 minutes of fasted cardio. Jog/walk intervals 8kph/5kph 5min/5min

Bags of energy today but work out partner did legs yesterday so hit shoulders and traps instead. Will save legs for tomorrow morning.

Great work out today -

Sarted with some mobility work.

Arm scoops x10 int/ext rotation single arm and then both arms

Corkscrews X 20

(arms at 90 degrees one hand up the other down. Rotate hands and lean towards upturned hand. More rotationals)

Red band dislocations x10 then x10 at shorter spread from shoulders

Diagonal dislocations x10 each side

Mini band pull apart x10

Diagonal pull parts x10 each direction

Thoracic mobility. X10

Onto work out



Got a great pump in the traps today. Might add in some upright rows on back day to increase the work on the traps. Overall pleased with today's session. No pain in shoulder, great full range of movement and stuck to tempos almost every rep.

Going to finish the week off like this. Before getting back to routine n Monday

Saturday - low carb legs & abs

Sunday - low carb & cardio

........................

Will post up food later.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

How do you find the way you look when you lower the carbs right down? I hate it, I feel like I look skinny as hell!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> How do you find the way you look when you lower the carbs right down? I hate it, I feel like I look skinny as hell!


I always think I look skinny!!

Tbh mate can't comment as only just started with carb cycling but yes when low caring by the end of the week I feel flat and skinny(more than usual) until that great refeed.

I do like that with carb cycling this shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

haha true, Its getting it into your head that the skinnyness is only tempory!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

miguelmolez said:


> How do you find the way you look when you lower the carbs right down? I hate it, I feel like I look skinny as hell!





LeBigMac said:


> I always think I look skinny!!
> 
> Tbh mate can't comment as only just started with carb cycling but yes when low caring by the end of the week I feel flat and skinny(more than usual) until that great refeed.
> 
> I do like that with carb cycling this shouldn't really be an issue.





miguelmolez said:


> haha true, Its getting it into your head that the skinnyness is only tempory!


I'm really struggling with this right now! Where have all my muscles gone :sad: haha. It's a mental challenge. The one thing you wanna eat, you're not allowed to eat... But you know it'd bring your muscles back! Argh!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I'm really struggling with this right now! Where have all my muscles gone :sad: haha. It's a mental challenge. The one thing you wanna eat, you're not allowed to eat... But you know it'd bring your muscles back! Argh!


Your right mate. Cutting is a bit of a head ****. We are all big lads (compared to joe public) yet when we start to cut we think we are tiny. FFS only a deluded person at 95kg thinks they are skinny!

On a bright note I took delivery of my new toy today. I'm calling her Daisy!



Looking forward to taking her for a 'walk' over the weekend. Going to do a strongman circuit.

Heavy swings

Heavy push

Farmers walk

Sled drag

Going to be a tough session - cant wait! Will take some pics of the carnage. Going to put the mrs through hell too!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah that's it mate, I suppose you have to remember "I'm 220lbs, I'm not skinny" haha. Have fun with your new toy mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's some sort of sex-toy?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's some sort of sex-toy?


It's big hard and very solid


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Forgot to update food for yesterday.



Hit gym for legs session earlier started with some glute and hamstring activation work - I do something very similar to this (first 3min)






and some joe defranco amped stuff with foam rolling on hamstrings between warm up sets along with some squat jumps.

Work out



Notes -

*Could have gone heavier with squats. 120x6 felt a out 70% will go for 135 next week.

*Leg press machine in this gym is ****e. One in military gym is so much better maxed out at 178kg (already attached spread sheet but worked with a 4 second negative to compensate for low weight)

*RDL really felt this in the hamstrings. Almost bottled the last set. Took 2minutes rest.

Gained 1.5kg over the 2 days of not training weight was at 96.5kg yesterday morning. Did yesterday zero carb and this morning I'm down to 94.9kg. Surprised me that!!!

Low carb today and feeling good. Got the folks over later for dinner and so will be tough. Making chicken and bacon carbonara for everyone with garlic bread. I will have chicken and bacon salad with the sauce. Don't know what I will hit cals wise today but will be no more carbs except for 1 glass of wine with dinner.

Today's food so far (will not be logging the rest)

Breakfast 6 egg white, 2 whole eggs with whey, oats and blueberries. Made into pancakes

Pre work out - 60g oats semi skimmed milk 45g whey

Post work out 45g whey 45g dex

Lunch - 225g chicken with roast corvettes, asparagus, green prepares and celery.

No strongman circuit this weekend will be doing on Wednesday and trying to get 1 session a week of this sort of training.

Have a great weekend guys.

Ignor attached image. I uploaded wrong day for food.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The glute activation stuff in that vid is good. I had a session with Phil Learney back in March to try and hit my chest/back better - is a v clued up guy!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> The glute activation stuff in that vid is good. I had a session with Phil Learney back in March to try and hit my chest/back better - is a v clued up guy!


Have read some of his stuff. Just stumbled on his blog recently some great info!!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

le big mac whats that vid about is it you in it?!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> le big mac whats that vid about is it you in it?!


No mate that's Olli Phillips England 7's rugby player. The video link was easier than writing it out as this is similar to how I warm up lower body. The first 3minutes of vid anyway.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

LeBigMac said:


> No mate that's Olli Phillips England 7's rugby player. The video link was easier than writing it out as this is similar to how I warm up lower body. The first 3minutes of vid anyway.


right u are mate - i wasnt gona be a d1ck was just gona say u wana get 8% from that might be a few weeks i didnt think much to his physique - it was the rehab bit that got me i thought where does that fit into the 8% goal etc

how u gettin on with the cut then bud?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> right u are mate - i wasnt gona be a d1ck was just gona say u wana get 8% from that might be a few weeks i didnt think much to his physique - it was the rehab bit that got me i thought where does that fit into the 8% goal etc
> 
> how u gettin on with the cut then bud?


7kg in 9 weeks so going ok. Not great...but ok...had a few things get in my way mainly lack of will power - nights out, meals in etc. Think carb cycling is the right diet for me as doesnt feel like a diet and I know when I go to bed hungry that I have a high carb day around the corner so makes me less likely to cheat.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Updated body measurements

30-04-12

Shoulders 51"

Arms 14.5" (16.5" flexed)

Chest 44.5"

Navel 36"

Hips 45" (measured through biggest part of bum)

Thighs 26.5"

12.05.12

Right arm 15.2 / 17.1 (+.7 / +.6)

Shoulders 50.5 (-.5)

Chest 44.1 (-.4)

Navel 35.2 (-.8)

Hips 42.3 (-.2.7)

Right thigh 26 (same)

Left thigh 26 (-.5)

08.07.12

Arms 15.6 /16.5 (+.4/-.6)

Shoulders 51 (+.5)

Chest 43.8 (-.3)

Navel 34.1 (-1.1)

Hips 42.5 (-.8)

Right thigh 25.5 (-.5)

Left thigh 25.5 (-.5)

Relaxed arm measurement up but flexed down? How is this possible. Bad measuring I guess. Reduction in navel of 1.1" not good reading. It is what it is now need to do something about it!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

LeBigMac said:


> 7kg in 9 weeks so going ok. Not great...but ok...had a few things get in my way mainly lack of will power - nights out, meals in etc. Think carb cycling is the right diet for me as doesnt feel like a diet and I know when I go to bed hungry that I have a high carb day around the corner so makes me less likely to cheat.


nice one mate - i know what u mean bout the carb cycling - im on 5 day 2 day split - by the 5th day no carbs im so flat and dry

yeah its jus will power mate - thinkin bout which is the priority imo


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Carb cycle day 5 - Low carb - Not training. Diet was good not tracked but v.low carb and good amount of fats and protein

Carb cycle day 6 (94.2kg -.8kg) - zero carb

Woke up late this morning rushed out the house with out mornings food. Took 10g BCAA and a shake. Decided to train in a fasted state so took 10g bcaa and shake again as pre work out meal and drank another 10g BCAA during work out. So didn't eat any foods until 12. Will still pack in the total meals for the day but will have my breakfast meal tonight.

Training -



Notes - Hit 2 PB's on dips today. 40kg x6 reps with 3 sec negative and 45kgx2 with the same.

Feeling very week on incline DB press.

Finished with cable flyes didn't record as did a couple of drop sets just ****ing about really and enjoying getting a good chest pump.

Today's food. As planned but meal 1&2 have not yet been eaten.

Felt good even with fasting this morning thinking I might add this in in zero carb days as cals are Low so easier to eat the required amount throughout the rest if the days. Anyone got any thoughts in this?

Starting to get itchy feet with cycle. Looking forward to starting next week.

6 weeks

150mg test prop eod

100mg tren ace eod

100mg Var ed

HCG and Adex through out cycle 1000iu p/w and 1mg ed

Nice and simple. Might run the prop for 2 additional weeks at the end.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Forgot to add today's food


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Starting to get itchy feet with cycle. Looking forward to starting next week.
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing how you get on with the new cycle mate.

You should be rock solid by the end of it!!!

I should be starting my cycle in the next couple of weeks. First one for donkeys and i'm really looking forward to it tbh.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking forward to seeing how you get on with the new cycle mate.
> 
> You should be rock solid by the end of it!!!
> 
> I should be starting my cycle in the next couple of weeks. First one for donkeys and i'm really looking forward to it tbh.


So am I :thumb:

What you got panned?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> So am I :thumb:
> 
> What you got panned?


I'll be doing this, it's the same cycle Milky is currently doing and he recommended it to me..

600 mg's Test 400

600 mg's Tren Enanthate

300 mg's Mast enanthate.

Going to add 100mg winnys ED, clen and t3.

When you've got 5mins i've got thread up here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/185632-what-do-i-do-now.html


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Carb cycle day 7 high carb

Woke up this morning feeling like I'd been on the ****. Had a ****e nights sleep. Mrs is away for a few days I never sleep well when she is not here.

Was a struggle to work out today. Missed the fasted cardio but will be back at the gym later for a bout of steady cardio.

Today's work out legs and abs

Lower body mobility work followed by



Notes -

*squats nice and deep last set of 6 was up by 10kg really should have gone a little heavier will push for 140kg next week.

*Training partner didn't want to hit walking lunges today I wasn't going to complain so did a hamstring curl and leg extension super set max reps heavy as possible 30 second continuous drop set to failure 20 seconds rest between exercises. Went non stop for 4 rounds. Going to hurt tomorrow!

*abs. Leg raises went toes to bar with 3/4 sec count back down.

Considering I'm shattered not a bad session. Took longer rest than normal.

Will post up food when day is over


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's food.



Feel bloated to hell. Actually didn't enjoy today's food. Found it a struggle to eat which is not like me!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Carb cycle day 8 low carb day

Training - cardio only today. Should have been 45 minutes steady state but did 400mtr sprints with 200 mtr recovery x4 (all I had time for)

Pm cardio 100kg prowler push ladders 50-40-30-20-10-20-30-40-50meters. Rest was as long as it took partner to push it.

Still feeling very bloated. Like I need a big **** ( bit to much info I know, but not been for almost 2days. Normally very regular twice a day)

Today's food 

Going to switch the days around a bit and have zero carb days on Wednesdays and Sundays as I don't train on these days so easier to manage.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Carb cycle day 9 zero carb

Food -



cheated today and had a snickers pre pm work out. Don't care as had one of my best work outs. Felt like I absolutely smashed it. Feeling really good after today's session.

AM - 45 minutes fasted cardio 8kph incline 3. (10g BCAA apron waking and 3 scoops of PHD amino drive during run)

PM - PHD amino drive taken as pre work out with that dirty snickers!



Notes -

*Hit PB on seated mil press 80kg for 4 could have got 5 but no spot so didn't want to chance it without safety bars.

*Hit PB on shrugs 160kg x4 but wish I hadn't. Not the best range of movement and my neck feels bloody stiff now. 150kg felt so easy!

*Not much left in the tank by the time I got to rear Delt flyes and seated cleans super set but got through it

*Amazing pump in traps and shoulders today.

*lateral raises (from the sides) first 2 sets done without touching the sides so muscles always under tension.

Don't normally function to well training this late but today was good. Gym was empty, got on everything straight away. Almost sacked it so glad I didn't.

Weigh in and low carb day tomorrow. Thinking results are going to be good. Really need to update with a pic been 2 weeks and some good changes happening.

Also found out yesterday I'm moving to Cyprus in Aug/Sept so holiday is off as need the funds for the 5 weeks holiday when we first move. Want to be in the best possible shape for when we arrive! 2 years of sun fun and relaxing. Can't wait!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Also found out yesterday I'm moving to Cyprus in Aug/Sept so holiday is off as need the funds for the 5 weeks holiday when we first move. Want to be in the best possible shape for when we arrive! 2 years of sun fun and relaxing. Can't wait!!


Bloody hell, nice one mate!

"2 years of sun fun and relaxing" Hope that includes training, lol?!?!

I presume it's work related? Either way, enjoy!

And get those updated pics up!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell, nice one mate!
> 
> "2 years of sun fun and relaxing" Hope that includes training, lol?!?!
> 
> ...


Lots and lots of training mate. Will not be working so need something to focus on!! Having to leave my job as Mrs is forces and has been posted out there. 2 years of quality family time. Kids will love it. Will feel weird not being a provider. Always worked since I've left the Army and went into Army straight from school.

Going to study, train and enjoy it mate!

Will get photos up as soon as I find some good lighting and learn how to use photo shop!!! Haha will take new ones tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kept man...that's what I want to be


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Lots and lots of training mate. Will not be working so need something to focus on!! Having to leave my job as Mrs is forces and has been posted out there. 2 years of quality family time. Kids will love it. Will feel weird not being a provider. Always worked since I've left the Army and went into Army straight from school.
> 
> Going to study, train and enjoy it mate!
> 
> Will get photos up as soon as I find some good lighting and learn how to use photo shop!!! Haha will take new ones tomorrow.


Sounds bloody fantastic mate! I'd grab an opportunity like that with both hands tbh.

Can you get juice over the counter in Cyprus?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday was carb cycle day 10 low carb.

Had my weigh in the morning and I have gained .4kg this week since Monday. Not happy about that but I know I'm bloated to hell and still 'backed up' will be lighter on Monday I'm sure. Stick to the plan and will be high carb today.

Yesterday's training Back and Biceps



Notes -

* good training session feeling strong in most exercises apart from pull ups. Really struggling with these at the mo

* Pedlay rows where much better this week now I've got the form right. Went to 95kg for last set

* Biceps sets where completed until failure and then the negatives worked with help of a spot.

* training partner wanted to smash biceps so also did cable Bicep curl s/s with neutral grip pull ups 3 sets to failure

Biceps are hurting today and can still feel my traps from shrugs along with hamstrings from sled pushes the day before. Looking forward to a day of rest tomorrow.

Will be doing some steady state cardio this evening. Mrs said I'm being too boring and I've got to have a drink tonight. (what a shame lol) so going to enjoy a few vodkas. Last drink until leaving drinks in 7 weeks

Cycle starts Monday so 6 weeks of on the ball diet, training and rest. Looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Missing deadlifts. Tut, tut Royale


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Missing deadlifts. Tut, tut Royale


Mate, my legs are in bits. Sled pushes the day after squats was not a good idea!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds bloody fantastic mate! I'd grab an opportunity like that with both hands tbh.
> 
> Can you get juice over the counter in Cyprus?


I don't think you can mate. Maybe on the Turkish side, but I'm not sure. Can't get it posted so might just stock up before I go.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I just asked my mrs if she'd join the forces so I can have 2 years off in the sun. She wasn't keen for it haha.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Carb cycle day 13 Low carb day.

Over indulged at the weekend. Had a drink Sat night and Sunday afternoon. Went to a red wine and tapas festival. Was a good laugh and had a good weekend. Scared of the scales today. Will wait out until Friday, work hard this week and I'm sure it will be where I want it by then. Also I'm more interested in how I look over the scales as its becoming more and more of a head ****.

Started cycle today so need to make sure everything's on point going forward.

Today's training

Incline bench press (target 8-10)

Set 1 60kgx12

Set 2 80kgx8

Set 3 80kgx7

Set 4 75kgx8 (dropped weight here as form was going on set before)

Flat DB press (target 8-10) 45 sec rest

Set 1 38kg's x9

Set 2 38kg's x8

Set 3 38kg's x7

Set 4 38kg' 6

Weighted Dips (target 8-10) 45 sec rest

Set 1-3 30kg x10

Set 3 40kg x8 (pb)

Cable flyers (10-12) - 30 sec rest

Set 1-5 25kg x 12

Set 6 25kg x10

Set 7 25kg x 7

Over head triceps extension (10-12) 45 sec rest

Set 1-3 25kg x12

Finished of with some HIT

treadmill sprints 40 second sprint with 1min 20 recovery all sprints done at 22.9kph recovery was bent over gasping for breath with a 30 seconds (ish) jog before next sprint. Did 6 of these and thought I was going to burst a lung!

Good stretch to finish.

Quality chest pump. Forgot the phone so couldn't get photo would have been a good opportunity to update.Will get it done at some point this week. All weights down on previous week. Feel like I'm loosing some strength now while at a cal deficit. All this will change when cycle kicks in


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Dip in strenght could be due to battling a hang over today. Didn't think of that duh.........


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Carb cycle day 14 High Carb day

Le Big Mac is back. Absolutely killed deadlifts today. 200kg x 4 180kg x 6. See pic for full work out. Don't know what I was on about yesterday, today put that to bed and boosted my confidence again.



Notes

* not much to say apart from GREAT work out today.

* deadlifts completed raw

Ma-hugh-sive steak needed for dinner I think!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice and solid Royale with Cheese


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Nice deadlift weight there fella!

Impressive


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday - Carb cycle day 15 - low carb (should have been zero carb but messed up food)

Training - couldn't be ****d with running did a kettle bell work out.

20 minutes of swings

2 sets of 30 swings with 16kg

2 sets of 30 swings with 20kg

2 sets of 30 swings with 24kg

2 sets of 30 swings with 20kg

2 sets of 39 swings with 16kg

Kept following this sequence for 20 minutes. Rest was as long as it took training partner to do 30 swings.

Core -

6 sets of 10 leg raises

6 sets of 5 decline sit ups holding 20kg barbell over head with arms fully extended 3-4sec lowering

6 sets of 10 AB roll outs

6 sets of 10 crunches with feet elevated and lower back supported on bosu (finally found a use for one!)

Bit OTT but very much enjoyed. Today my abs, hamstrings, glutes and lower back are smoked.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Quick update. 2 days ago started clen @ 80mcg today upped it to 120mcg. My god I'm shaking like a leaf. Look like I've got Parkinson's!

Feel worldly spaced too like I'm on a come down but in a good way?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Quick update. 2 days ago started clen @ 80mcg today upped it to 120mcg. My god I'm shaking like a leaf. Look like I've got Parkinson's!
> 
> Feel worldly spaced too like I'm on a come down but in a good way?


Chinese 40mcg's?

Embrace the shakes mate:lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I've got astralean clen and it makes me shake like a ****ting dog.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Chinese 40mcg's?
> 
> Embrace the shakes mate:lol:


Yes, mate Chinese clen.

Starting to cramp up pretty badly. Had banana for breakfast and a few electrolyte tabs so hope over the next few days this stops!

Did 40 mimutes of steady cardio this morning and hitting Shoulders and traps this afternoon. Got a new pre work out to try today Muscle Pharm assault. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Get Taurine for the clen cramps, works an absolute charm for me.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mate, how're your thoughts on BioSig progressing? Do you think there is something to be gained from it?

Thanks..just I've been reading up and getting more and more interested in the concept of it recently.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Yes, mate Chinese clen.
> 
> Starting to cramp up pretty badly. Had banana for breakfast and a few electrolyte tabs so hope over the next few days this stops!
> 
> Did 40 mimutes of steady cardio this morning and hitting Shoulders and traps this afternoon. Got a new pre work out to try today Muscle Pharm assault. Anyone tried it?


Nice, same clens as the ones i've got!

Haven't tried that pre workout, i'm using Hemo Rage Ultra Concentrate and it's bloody good tbh. Be interested to hear your feedback on the Muscle Pharm though, it's always good to change them up because your body gets used to it.

Had to google electrolyte tabs lol. Never heard of them before! Might have to get some of those myself too, nothing worse than cramp.....especially in your jaw:cursing:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I got jaw cramp when benching the other day and nearly cried like a little girl :sad:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Carb cycle day 16 - Zero Carb

Only day 4 But can feel the test/tren kicking in. Horny, feel relaxed and happy, bags of energy. Want to lift it, eat it or fcuk it. All 3 at the same time if I could! Can't wait for week 3!!

Cramps have got a lot worse as the day has gone on neck is cramping and lower back almost kicked a fella sitting opposite me on the tube when my hamstring cramped. Kicked me leg out like I'd been shot!! Got a few strange looks. Always got a dry mouth and feel thirsty yet I've drunk the best part of 4.5ltrs so far today.

Training

Am cardio - Steady state



Notes

* Felt strong today hit 3 good PB's

* Kept shrugs light as traps still feeling it from dead lifts and upper back sore too

* seated cleans and rear Delt flyes took about 3 minutes rest between sets

Started to get bored of eating the same things everyday so going to rework it at the weekend. Still carb cycle but need some more variety.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

hi mate have you found 8% yet? its always in the last place you look aint it! :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

alex18 said:


> hi mate have you found 8% yet? its always in the last place you look aint it! :lol:


Still hunting the allusive fooker. Have it in my sights. Have moved the time restraint slightly I have until 15th September which is when I move to Cyprus. Had it checked on Calipures the other day amd I'm currently at 11.2% so getting there but a lot slower than I hoped!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> *Only day 4 But can feel the test/tren kicking in. Horny, feel relaxed and happy, bags of energy. Want to lift it, eat it or fcuk it. All 3 at the same time if I could! Can't wait for week 3!!*
> 
> Cramps have got a lot worse as the day has gone on neck is cramping and lower back almost kicked a fella sitting opposite me on the tube when my hamstring cramped. Kicked me leg out like I'd been shot!! Got a few strange looks. Always got a dry mouth and feel thirsty yet I've drunk the best part of 4.5ltrs so far today.


You feel like that after day 4?!?! I want that sh!t in me asap, i can't wait!

And as for the cramps, sorry mate, i shouldn't but that made me lol, body popping on the tube:lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> You feel like that after day 4?!?! I want that sh!t in me asap, i can't wait!
> 
> And as for the cramps, sorry mate, i shouldn't but that made me lol, body popping on the tube:lol:


Well today was just as bad mate. Had to do my jab today and it was my right quads turn to get pinned. Did it standing up and started to get cramp in my left butt cheek, then my neck and then my forearm I was in a right mess. To top it off I heard the nanny come back with the kids so had to rush so stuck the last 1.5ml in in about .1 sec going to be some pip tomorrow I'm sure!

Oh yeah......did 50 minutes of cardio this morning no weights today will be hitting legs tomorrow am. Got some DOM's in my Shoukders not had that for a while. Feels good!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Well today was just as bad mate. Had to do my jab today and it was my right quads turn to get pinned. Did it standing up and started to get cramp in my left butt cheek, then my neck and then my forearm I was in a right mess. To top it off I heard the nanny come back with the kids so had to rush so stuck the last 1.5ml in in about .1 sec going to be some pip tomorrow I'm sure!


Bloody hell that does't sound like a good jab mate. I'd be a sweaty, shaky, nervous wreck by the end of that ordeal!

Having my first one tomorrow but my mate is doing it, so i just need to bend over and take it like a man:wacko:

Are you doing anything as a kick start mate?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell that does't sound like a good jab mate. I'd be a sweaty, shaky, nervous wreck by the end of that ordeal!
> 
> Having my first one tomorrow but my mate is doing it, so i just need to bend over and take it like a man:wacko:
> 
> Are you doing anything as a kick start mate?


 oh yes I was shaking too. Lol If it carries on like this might have to teach the mrs how to jab my glutes.

Test prop and tren ace cycle mate so no need but I am taking Var @ 100mg ed dosages for total cycle are

Prop 150mg eod

Tren ace 100mg eod

100mg var ed

Not used var before so went with it over winny. Used winny on last cycle and had some serious pains in elbows amd shoulders. Stopped a few days after but ended it earlier as was so bad. No pains before it or after.

Why is your mate doing it?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Why is your mate doing it?


See your jab yesterday, that's why! lol.

I could never do it myself mate, much easier to let someone else do it if possible. The missus is gonna watch him a few times then hopefully she'll be able to do it too.

I remember your cycle now, looks good but i'd get sick of jabbing EOD i reckon.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Legs didnt happen had to work this morning. Got in 30 minutes of cardio on the way home but not much time for anything else.

Have opened a new tub of clen took 3 this morning and nothing. Going to try 4 tomorrow so that will be 160mcg if I'm not shaking amd racing then I've got some fakes. Will wait and see.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think there are some fakes about.

Bestbefore is taking 240mcg with no sides


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think there are some fakes about.
> 
> Bestbefore is taking 240mcg with no sides


The tub and label look exactly alike the old rub ive just finsiehd using. Bought 2 tubs 1 for me and 1 for mate. Bought them ages ago but not got round to using. Mate said his where good and everything was as expected.

Everything else has always been good from this supplier. Anoying more than anything.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

No training today. Upped dosage of clen to 160mcg and not felt a thing. No point going any higher. Felt it at 80mcg on the last tub so guess I got me some fakes.

Not going to replace as only added to cycle as I had them in the cupboard. Don't like the sides and they give me a mean headache more often than not (the real ones that is lol). Back to elites UWLS 2x daily.

Looking forward to getting into the gym tomorrow. Only 2 days out and I'm biting at the bit to lift some weights.

1 week in and everything seems to be hanky dory, feeling pretty dam good almost god like. Mrs is just about keeping up...for how long I don't know.....feel sorry for the poor girl....honest I do :whistling:

Back to old ways of training so will will be doing deadlift and bench press complexes tomorrow. Changed a few things with diet so now have a bit more variety. Getting fed up of counting every morsal that goes into my mouth so will be following this form of carb cycling.

http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=5238915

Decided I need to up the cardio too. So will now have 4 sessions of cardio a week. Fasted where possible. Will dust of the skipping rope and hit some intervals pm too.

7 weeks to go.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

That sucks about the clens mate, like you said, it's frustrating more than anything.

What are the UWLS like, any good? I'll be running clens 2 weeks on/off and wouldn't mind doing something in the 2wks off, i was thinking maybe an eca stack again but i'm curious about the UWLS.

I'm gonna have a read through that article you linked too.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Took a couple of pics of tonight.

First pic was taken 03.07 and posted on here. Was post work out. Today's pic is after a high carb day and no training for 2 days



Some more pics from tonight



(no I've not p1ssed myself. I've just got out of the shower.)

Anyway this is week one of cycle. Going to try and do the same pics each Sunday.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out was a beast of a session. New program started today and safe to say it kicked the sh1t out of me!!



Notes

* This week is all about finding the correct working weights for the program so will be a bit all over the place.

* Rack pulls - really felt these on my back. Nice and heavy but meant I couldn't take much weight on deadlift. Will back this off to about 200kg then up full dead lifts to 170kgish

* power cleans felt really light after the dead lifts will push this up to 100kg next week

* was doing pressing from the safety bars of squat rack which is too low really to only work top half of bench press so will swap this exercise for floor press when working out in this gym. Made this exercise really hard at only 100kg. Smoked the triceps still.

*bench press was each but then I had my mate passing me the bar from the squat rack so for safety didn't go any heavier. Will switch this for DB press or incline press when at this gym.

*added in 7 sets of cable flyes aiming for 12 reps each set. Vanity driven!! But got a good stretch out of it along with a pretty solid pump

Squats and over head pressing tomorrow.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm dying for your thoughts on BioSig and how its helped (if at all) your progression? Thanks mate!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

JonnyF156 said:


> I'm dying for your thoughts on BioSig and how its helped (if at all) your progression? Thanks mate!!


Hey. Sorry completely forgot to reply to your last post. Take a look at this post http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/177119-hunt-8-a-5.html

Is it worth it? That's a very individual thing. I started off very good with it but the costs started stacking up (even with the 50% discount I get) so I was cutting the advices dosages down. I reordered but only a few of the supplements fish oil. Multi vit and vitd3 so no longer following the protocal. 2 of my mates that did it have and continue to follow it and are seeing some good results. But then their diet and training is consistent so I question if the same could be achieved with out.

Bio-signature defo has its place and I do get it. The people who will benefit from it the most are those who already have everything dialed in 100%.

If you can afford it then give it a shot. Or do as I did amd spend the same money on a 8 week cycle :thumb:

Hope this helps


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday's food high carb

Meal 1 1/2 cup oats w/semi skimmed milk 30g whey

Pre work out meal 1/2 cup oats w/water 30g whey

Intra work out. PHD drive

Post work out shake 45g whey 40g coco pops :thumbup1:

Post work out meal (90 minutes after training) medium sweet potato 1 tin of Tina in spring water bag of rocket

Meal 2 200g chicken breast small handful of Almonds bag of mixed salad

Meal 3 200g chicken half avocado asparagus amd Brocolli

Did 60 minute fast walk. Was hard going as I'm getting the worst shin pumps!

Medium carb day today. So carbs focused around work out only.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's efforts - Medium carb day

Tried to do cardio this morning but after 5 minutes my shins where too pumped to run. Tried again post work out but not happening. Need to take Taurine again.

Weight training



Notes

* Working out the working weights so a little hit and miss but still a brutal work out

* Top half squats performed off pins in power rack. Wow these burnt my thighs something rotten, especially at 230kg

* struggled with form on split snatch mainly due to DOM's in traps from yesterday. Will scale back to a more manageable weight next work out.

* was under the cosh for time so set myself and training partner one hour which meant the rest periods where as long as it took the other to do the exercise still only managed 3 rounds on squat complex. Tbh I wasn't complaining I was in bits after over head pressing.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's food

Meal 1 4 eggs 30 ml dbl cream

Meal 2 200g chicken breast, salad w/mayo

Meal 3 200g chicken turkey breast small handful almonds w/salad and lemon juice

Post work out shake 45g whey 40g coco pops

Post work out meal tuna in spring water with small green apple

Meal 4 200g steak w/salad egg amd olive oil

Meal 5 shake and tablespoon peanut butter

Low/zero carb day tomorrow. Going to try and hit cardio but will be blasting abs and doing some kettlebell work if I can't do 'normal' cardio.

Getting some serious pumps in calfs and forearms!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

surely that was the low carb?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> surely that was the low carb?


Yes and no Tass.

High carb days - carbs and protein for breakfast, pre work out, post work out shake, post work out meal the rest of the meals fat and protein only

Medium/low carb days - carbs and protein for post work out shake and meal the rest of the meals fat and protein only

Zero carb days - all meals fat and protein only (today) non work out day or light training

-------

Feeling pretty beat up today. It was so f-ing hot last night which is hard enough to deal with, add to that I'm sweating due to the tren means I got bugger all sleep.

No sleep + zero carb day + stressful day ahead = one ****ed of grumpy mofo!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out

20 minutes of cardio - was all I could manage before my shins exploded. Improvement on yesterday so Taurine is working.

10 hanging leg raises on rings (toes through rings then lower legs as slow as possible)

10 plank rows with mini band each side

10 decline one arm sit ups (dumbbell in one hand arm locked out in front) 3-4 count lowering

10 Swiss ball pikes amd roll outs

10 back extension with anti rotation (held mini band with other end attached to a machine at a good stretch) both sides

Did a back and Bicep circuit to finish 3 rounds 20 seconds rest between exercises. All done until form breaks down

Max effort pull ups 16-14-7

Max effor TRX inverted row 28-19-12

Cross body hammer curl 22kg 8-5-7

Food

Meal 1. 4 eggs 30ml dbl cream spinach

Meal 2. 200g chicken breast salad small handful almonds

Meal 3. Tin of tuna in spring water with asparagus dipped in mayonnaise

Meal 4. 40g Whey Tbl spoon olive oil

Meal 5. Thin and crispy pizza from fire and stone (****sd up here went sopping with he mrs and kids. Kids wanted pizza I couldn't resist it) New York pizza.

Should have been a zero carb day tomorrow was meant to be a high carb day. Should I make it a low carb day and only have carbs after workout with shake and meal. Then a second low carb day. Only problem then is I will be having 4 days in a row pretty much zero carbing. What to do......Or just say Fook it and carry on as normal and attempt to burn of the extra 500 cals with some cardio... Prefere the second option tbh

Abs are already screaming at me!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just call it a cheat meal and carry on as normal


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterdays Food

Meal 1 4 poached eggs on toast

Meal 2 200g Turkey breast, 1/2 avocado and salad

Pre work out meal 1/2cup oats w/water & 45g whey

Post work out shake 45g whey 40g c.pops

Post work out meal medium sweet potato w/tin if tuna

Meal 3 beef patties w/sweet potato chips and salad (should have been carb free. Went out for dinner)

Meal 4 45g whey 200ml milk

Training - 45 minutes am Cardio weights done pm



Notes

*did floor press not lock outs triceps got a good work out from this

*found the ideal weights now so next week is week 1 of 6 which will bring me to the end of my cycle

*did red band press. Wrapped red band around a pole held onto each end and did an explosive standing chest press


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training



Notes

* overhead press hurt shoulder a little so didn't go over 50kg

* switched to DB snatch felt good will be alternated between this and split snatch

* Overhead lock outs I felt strong here and should have pushed heavier

*Happy with work out today only time for 3 rounds of each

* Used the prowler today this hurt big time especially on the drags my quads burnt!

Defo starting to see some positive effects from cycle. Looking pumped 24/7 and starting to lean out nicely. Only complaint is I'm too horny it's driving me insane every spare moment my thoughts turn to sex. Becoming a pest at home!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Took delivery of some more training equipment today. My strongman circuits are becoming more and more fun!





Farmers walks oh yes!!!! Going to order a log next week. Anyone got any suggestions for anything else.

Equipment list so far

2x Oly bars

250kg bumper plates

1x Prowler

1x battle rope

1x mini sled

Farmers walk

Kettlebells 2x32kg 2x28kg 2x24kg 2x20kg 2x16kg

Also got allocated my house for move to Cyprus





Check out the garden space. Loads of room for some prowler action!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You're always buying new equipment!!!

Got a nice collection building up there, i have 2 16kg kettlebells They're bloody expensive those things!

Nice place btw, bet you can't wait to get out there now.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> You're always buying new equipment!!!
> 
> Got a nice collection building up there, i have 2 16kg kettlebells They're bloody expensive those things!
> 
> Nice place btw, bet you can't wait to get out there now.


Luckily I have a understanding Mrs! I bought all my kettlebells from a company called Base-Fitness on EBay. They are the cheapest I've seem. All but the 32's and 28's got them second had think I paid £80 for the pair of 32's from gumtree and the 28's got from a mate for £50

Yes mate I can't wait to get out there.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out

15 minutes jog to warm up

10x toe to rings

20x 28kg kettlebell swings

10x pike on Swiss ball

20x 28kg swings

10x back extensions with 15kg plate

20x 28kg swings

10x decline crunch holding 12kg kettlebell in hand with arm fully extended done both sides

20x 28kg swings

10x AB wheel roll outs

20x 28kg swings

Completed 3 rounds with 2 minutes between rounds minimal rest between exercises.

Wanted to see how many press ups I could do in 2 minutes. Full range of movement used on each rep. Chest had to touch rolled up towel. Got 73 thought I would have got at least 90. As punishment for not reaching 90 and for putting on weight I did the following.

Tabatta intervals rowing 20 sec max effort 10 second recovery 8 rounds

Left the gym feeling pretty drained after that. Looking forward to my lunch I'm hank marvin' - poached egg and chicken salad!

Checked my weight and I'm up I'm now at 97.3kg surprised at that as been training my **** off and diet has been clean. Should be dropping weight not gaining. Will update with photos amd body measurements tomorrow evening.

*Not been doing the cardio as I promised myself so need to get that in check next week*


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training - local running loop appox 3miles. Completed in a leisurely 30 minutes. Can't wait to get into the gym tomorrow. Got a day off so going to hit some fasted cardio am and then smash the gym lunch time.

Must have nicked a nerve during last jab as had a dead leg all day. Hot bath and a rub down off the mrs should do the trick.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

High carb day today.

Today's training dead lift and bench press complex



Notes

* don't train with the Mrs!

* **** work out took far long rest periods only got to do 3 rounds of each

* don't train with the Mrs!

Mrs is normally good training partner but today was a nightmare. FFS she can dead lift 105kg/3 why today does she forget how to do the most basic of things! Got on my tits!!!

Dropped my only vial of tren a this morning after jab. Luckily source is a good chap and is sending another one today. Going to be out for some cardio later. Target is 40-60 minutes.

**note to self. Don't call your Mrs a useless cnut!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get yourself some more bumper plates


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> High carb day today.
> 
> Today's training dead lift and bench press complex
> 
> ...


So let me get this right.

Don't.

Train.

With.

The.

Missus.

Right got it!

And defo don't call her a useless cvnt, remember you're a raging sex pest atm so that comment wouldn't of done any favours at all:lol:

Your missus can deadlift more than me, thanks for that mate, i feel great now:crying:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> So let me get this right.
> 
> Don't.
> 
> ...


Mrs is strong mate. 64kg 5ft 4.5"

Dead lift 105/3

Front squat 55/5

Back squat 60/5

Pull ups 6 with red band assistance

Push press 35/5

Cleans 35/5

Snatch 40/5

She will sprint the length of the football pitch pulling 35kg sled. Fast, strong and powerful

Not the greatest numbers but concidering she was 86kg after the birth of our daughter 2years ago I think she has done fantastic. Only been the last 6mths she has been applying her self as she is trying out for the British Army Bobsleigh team. Her goal is to be 60kg and hit x2 body weight dead lift 1.5body weight squat and complete 10 body weight pull ups.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Get yourself some more bumper plates


I'm on the hunt for some second hand ones mate but they are hard to come by. No fooker wants to sell them. Those that do want too much money!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> I'm on the hunt for some second hand ones mate but they are hard to come by. No fooker wants to sell them. Those that do want too much money!!


Hah. I know. I seen your post. How much you willing to pay ? what ya need ?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hah. I know. I seen your post. How much you willing to pay ? what ya need ?


Want about 100kg more for around £150. Want to get them before my 4x4 is sold and everything put on the boat to Cyrpus. So got about 3 weeks!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I take it you've checked ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hi-Temp-Olympic-Bumper-Plates-/221084450466?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3379a8fea2


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I take it you've checked ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hi-Temp-Olympic-Bumper-Plates-/221084450466?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3379a8fea2


5 hour round trip! Live in Ruislip, Middlesex mate so needs to be a tad bit closer. Nice find mate. Need to spread the love so can't rep.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> 5 hour round trip! Live in Ruislip, Middlesex mate so needs to be a tad bit closer. Nice find mate. Need to spread the love so can't rep.


Delivery will be about £150


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> 5 hour round trip! Live in Ruislip, Middlesex mate so needs to be a tad bit closer. Nice find mate. Need to spread the love so can't rep.


Delivery will be about £150


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was thinking Oxford for some reason


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today is medium carb day.

Today's work out



Notes -

*Got the set up good today and last weeks tester saw the weights just about right. Still kicked the **** out of me but enjoyed every lactic acid inducing rep!

* Got told I look like I'm back on the gear today (is this a good thing or bad?) by training partner.

* feeling pumped 24/7 which is great except for in my shins which is killing me!

Going for a run with a mate later. Nothing to hard more a fast walk (I hope!) should be out for around 60minutes.

Really need to get an update on body measurements but can't find tape!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday's session.

Should have been a rest day/cardio but turned into a bit of a beasting

15 minutes jog

2x10 hanging leg raises

20 24kg swings

2x10 decline crunches

20 x 24 swings

2x10 pikes with TRX

20 x 24kg swings

2x10 AB roll outs

20 x 24 swings

Back and Bicep circuit

10 minutes of

6 pull ups

6 inverted rows

6 incline DB curls

Steam, sun bed and home in time to watch the swimming.

[email protected] nights sleep woke up late chucked on a pair of shorts and t-shirt and ran out the house. It's fooking p1ssing it down!!! Got soaked on the way to the station. On the way to gym to hit some fasted cardio - forgot my food, great....going to be a good day. In a right mood this morning!!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out. Bench press complex and dead lift complex



Notes

*press complex went well and found this pretty easy. All this will change when reps are added next week I'm sure

*got caught short for time some me and training partner decided to do 1 heavy as possible round. Did 250kg rack pulls from just below the knee! Was hard but didn't feel like max. Then hit 180 dead lift for 5 again hard but feel like I could have hit 200 without much more effort.

Thinking of switching things a little next week. Instead of doing 2 back to back complex. I will be training twice a day keeping sessions between 4-6 hours apart with cardio added after last session. That way I don't miss anything like I have been. Will allow my to go harder in each of my sessions knowing I don't have a 2nd complex to do straight after. Will work better with my schedule too.

Feels like every single muscle in my body is trying to rip my skin during my work outs. Pumps have been insane!! Painful, but in a good way.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

solid progress mate what % do u estimate yourself atm


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> solid progress mate what % do u estimate yourself atm


No idea - given up guessing. I'm liking the changes I'm seeing in the mirror and everyone around me has noticed the change. Had to buy new clothes as Shoulders, arms and chest was to tight and the waist on shorts/trousers to big. So things must be going in the right direction.

My weight has gone up over the last 18 days so I'm back to 98kg but then my cycle is now in full swing. Holding some water right now, I've got some things to try to see if I can rectify this.

Not seen you updating you journal in a while. How come?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Really need to update my body measurements and stick up some new photos.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

just been slacking/stalling a bit but progress is back on track! disney world florida in 6 weeks so gotta get them abs popping!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> just been slacking/stalling a bit but progress is back on track! disney world florida in 6 weeks so gotta get them abs popping!


6 weeks? Same as me. Fancy a bit of a comp. best body change in those 6 weeks? Loser gives the other some spending money?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Well today's training consisted of walking from the bed to the toilet and throwing my guts up walking back to the bed and trying to sleep. Going down stairs getting some water and toast and going back to bed. Did 4 sets of this.

Todays food

BCAA, 1 gainer shake and 4 pieces of toast.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

4 sets :lol:

sorry to laff


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You're in over training territory doing 4 sets mate, be careful

Get some decent recent and hopefully you'll be better in tomorrow, might just be 24hr bug or something.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> 6 weeks? Same as me. Fancy a bit of a comp. best body change in those 6 weeks? Loser gives the other some spending money?


Would love to see a thread with just this comp on it. The loser should have to do worse then just give a bit of cash away! The choices are endless!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 4 sets :lol:
> 
> sorry to laff


Decided I would get in 2 work outs today so after my pre work out meal of more toast I got in another 3 sets of the above but left out the toast. Fluids only Intra work out this time!

Most have eaten something dodgy yesterday as been having bad stomach cramps, sickness and the dreaded sh1ts.

On a possitive note I just noticed I'm a gold member. No idea how or why?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

you're a year old


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> you're a year old


....and over 1000 posts

Hope you don't go all snobby on me now mate, considering i'm a lowly bronze

You feeling any better today fella?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> ....and over 1000 posts
> 
> Hope you don't go all snobby on me now mate, considering i'm a lowly bronze
> 
> You feeling any better today fella?


Sorry who are you?

Much. Got some some cardio in this morning (well 30 minute walk to the shops and back to buy the paper amd some eggs) and will be hitting the gym later. Slept about 20hrs yesterday so feeling abit groggy today. But over it now.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Sorry who are you?
> 
> Much. Got some some cardio in this morning (well 30 minute walk to the shops and back to buy the paper amd some eggs) and will be hitting the gym later. Slept about 20hrs yesterday so feeling abit groggy today. But over it now.


Cvnt:lol:

Just remember, i knew you when you were nothing, NOTHING i say

Glad you're back feeling better today, told you it was probably a 24hr bug, i always know best


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Cvnt:lol:


 - you always say the sweetest of things!

Need to do something as today I'm so hungry I could eat the **** out of a low flying duck! Can see myself chomping on everything in the cupboards and more. Mrs is at work and I'm at home with the kids it's raining so stuck in doors.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

This weekend has been a bit of a right off. Thought I was over illness but just feel weak! Tried training yesterday gave up after 10 minutes. Diet was ****e yesterday too.

Went to the gym this morning plan was to have a light upper body training session. Lasted 10 minutes was a puddle of sweat found it hard to breath, no energy for training.

Got home and thought I'd try to run to the shop and back to pick up the morning paper. Was ok on the way there but was still hard work even at just a shuffle. On the way back couldnt breath, felt like someone was leaning on my chest, like I was being squeezed.

Hoping if I take it easy for the rest of the day I should be ok to get back on track tomorrow.

Could this be the effects of the tren or maybes a bout of test flu?

Not even going to think about food today will just eat when hungry and keep it clean. Will keep drinking lots of water and get some vit c in.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Updated body measurements
> 
> 30-04-12
> 
> ...


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Still feeling a little sluggish. But better than previous few days.

Today's efforts



Notes

* first day of splitting work out into two sessions. Felt good. Was able to push harder on each one.

* really enjoyed shoulder complex this morning but this afternoon session was hell to get started was good once I got going

*Sled drag left my quads feeling smashed.

Going through some pretty bad pip in both left glute and right quad. New vial of pc prop. Little worried as glute has got some swelling and still hurts to touch after 4 days. Quad was done last night and is giving me problems today. Not hot to touch and not red just a little swollen. Will use a different vial for next few jabs and keep a close eye on these 2.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Took a couple of pics of tonight.
> 
> First pic was taken 03.07 and posted on here. Was post work out. Today's pic is after a high carb day and no training for 2 days
> 
> ...


Update of photos after 3 weeks.





As you can see Things not going well in the mid section. I actually look worse. Hoping a week of eating right after a ****ty few days will drop that. Best pic is the back shot traps have come along nicely.

Funny how when I see myself in the mirror I think I look better than I do. I actually think I look ****e right now so really not pleased with that. Making me question what's the point! Also I've got loads more stretch marks - Arms, quads, biceps, back, under arms and shoulders. Finding that quiet depressing! (what the **** is going on I sound like a girl! Been getting right emotional recently!)

Will upload some more in 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Mid section looks fine mate, reckon you're exaggerating tbh.

Look's like you're progressing nicely to me.

Stretch marks are battle wounds, embrace them and stop being such a woman!

Glad you're feeling better now mate


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

This made me laugh so hard!

For the record my wife is in the Army. I think that's why I found it so funny!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> View attachment 91067
> 
> 
> This made me laugh so hard!
> ...


 :lol:

PMSL!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I only had chance to hit the gym once yesterday.

Bench Press complex



Finished up with uphill sprints on treadmill

Incline 8 started off at 8kph and went up 1kph every minute got to 16kph before I coughed up a lung! Did this 3 times

Should be an easy day today but feeling bloody good. Got that caveman feeling - need to pick something heavy up off the floor, eat red meat and then go at it with the Mrs. Don't care what order, heck I feel like superman today so could do all 3 at the same time.

Dead lift complexes it is. Going to go for a rack pull pb today want to see 255kg x 5 going to do a training video today too. Going to put girth master productions to shame!!

-----


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> I only had chance to hit the gym once yesterday.
> 
> Bench Press complex
> 
> ...


This i'd like to see!!

Go for it caveman!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Good training session today.



Notes

* only did dead lift complex part of above. Press was yesterday.

* switched to trap bar dead lifts for full range of movement part of complex. Not used this before so was unsure of what weight to use

160kg felt heavy! But this might be to do with putting 20kg onto my pb for rack pulls 250kg

* rack pulls was heavy but I know I could hold more weight but would be at a cost to the rest of the complex

*made video will upload later. Video is missing snatch grip high pulls as didn't work on iPhone

*almost smashed my face doing broad jumps. Look at last part of video I'm mm from hitting the smith machine.

Finished off with 20 toes to bar. Job done now to go find me a steak!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not quiet upto the quality of Tass but doing this from iPad on iMovie. Videos are a bit shaky but then the mrs had just smashed out a set of full cleans and walking lunges.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Not quiet upto the quality of Tass but doing this from iPad on iMovie. Videos are a bit shaky but then the mrs had just smashed out a set of full cleans and walking lunges.


Trap bar weighs 20kg so it was 170 not 160

Lower back and glutes feeling it already!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

That looked like bloody hard work mate, impressive!

Thanks for making me feel so fvcking weak and pathetic:lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> That looked like bloody hard work mate, impressive!
> 
> Thanks for making me feel so fvcking weak and pathetic:lol:


Trade you my strength for your freakish genetic ability to look like that with just cardio!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Flattery get's you EVERYWHERE!

Tbf, i've cut back the cardio now lol.

Gonna let the drugs/diet do the work and adjust if necessary.

Watched all your other vids, very goood lifts mate. When i watched the one with your son (cute,bless him) i had a horrible feeling he was gonna deadlift more than me, i breathed a sigh of relief:lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Flattery get's you EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Tbf, i've cut back the cardio now lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Lifts are ok. Videos are a few months + old. Lifts are better now :thumb: can see a change in body condition which I like.

Want to be able to pull 250 from the floor. Then I'm happy with my lifts!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Couldn't face squats after yesterday's session. So decided to have a upper body pump session just for 5hits. Went high reps and super setting opposing muscle groups. Left the gym with a wicket pump.

Will be back to the gym in an hour to beast out 60 minutes of steady state cardio. Oh the joy!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Glutes and hamstrings still pretty sore. Wasn't really in the mood to work out. Training partner wanted to smash chest so went along for the ride. Ended up being a pretty solid work out. Really enjoyed it. This week has seen my strength really come on. No complexes today just a good old chest work out.

Dome the efollowing in 40 minutes

Flat bench press

40kg x 12

80kg x 8

80kg + blue band x 8 w/ 4 second negatives x 3

Decline DB press

38's x 12

50's x 8 - 7 -8 (last time I tried this I could barely grind out 3)

Super set this with

Incline kettle bell flyes (really felt this in the chest)

16's x 12

20's x 8 8 8

Dips

B/W x 20

30kg x 12

45 x 8 - 6 - 4

Machine chest press drop set

120kg x 6 (maxed out machine) 60kg x 12 30kg x 24

Press up challenge to finish

Do 1 press up stand up go straight back down and do 2 then stand up go straight down do 3 keep following this pattern to failure. Got to 14 press ups. Seeing as just done this work out I was surprised.

Gone down 2 notches on my favourite belt in the last 4 weeks. My old trusty jeans no longer fit and most of my shirts are too tight across the shoulders. Good problem to have I guess. Good job I'm off o live the life of leisure in shorts and t-shirts 24/7!!!

Legs tomorrow got to make up for being a pussy about today. Looking forward to it. Back to complexes.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Gym was mobbed so just put together any 2 exercises I could think of. Turned into a solid leg session

Today's work out

Front squats super set with DB walking lunges 45 second rest between exercises. 3 second negative on squats

Warm up Set 1 FS40kgx15 WL20'sx15 each leg

Warm up Set 2 FS65kgx10 WL26'sx10 each leg

Working set 1 FS120kgx8 WL34'sx8 each leg

Working set 2 FS140kgx6 WL40'sx6 each leg (had to use straps to hold these)

Working set 3 FS140kgx6 WL40'sx8 each leg

Rested for 5 minutes

Stiff leg dead lift super setted with DB step ups 45 seconds rest between exercises 3 second negative on stiff legs

Warm up set 1 100kgx10 40'sx10 each leg

Working set 1 120kgx8 50'sx8 each leg

Working set 2 120kgx7 50'sx8 each leg

Working set 3 120kgx6 50'sx5 each leg

Rested for 5 minutes

Hamstring curls super seated with machine leg press 45 seconds rest between exercises. (3 second negative on both

Working set 1 70kgx12 160kgx12

working set 2 80kgx12 200kgx12 (machine max)

Working set 3 80kgx12 200kgx9 (finished the 12 with a spot)

I thought about taking the lift out of the gym today. I do believe I will be spending the rest of the weekend crying and moaning about how my legs hurt!!

Back to complexes next week along with intermittent fasting will post on Sunday full plan for IF.

Goal for next week is to to hit 265kg rack pulls for 5 reps

Off to a BBQ so going to be lots of steak and chicken. Happy days!!!!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Went to a mates last night for dinner. Food was amazing. Cold meats and pickles to start, full rack of ribs marinated and slow cooked the day before then finished on the BBQ had this with corn on the cob and stuffed mushrooms. Panicotta with blackberries for dessert. Lots of booze :cursing:

Will be having last meal at 19:00 tonight going to be chilli and veg then I will be starting day 1 of IF so that's a 16hr fast. Will have first meal post work out tomorrow at 11.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Intermittent Fasting Day 1 - Weight 98.8kg

Meal Plan

6pm - 11am fasted. Water, tea, coffee and BCAA only

11am (post work out) 40g Whey 40g simple carbs

12am meal 1 Bowl of chilli, 50g brown rice, 30g whey - Cals 641 - Carbs 70 - Fats 16 - Protein 56

3pm meal 2 200g chicken breast, 100g baby potatoes, rocket salad, 30g Almonds, Olive oil 30g whey - Cals 715 - Carbs 22 - Fats 38 - Protein 77

6pm meal 3 200g chicken breast, 10 asparagus spears, 5 cherry tomatoes, olive oil, small apple, 30g whey - Cals 608 - carbs 20 - Fats 20 - Protein 74

Totals - Cals 2276 - Carbs 148 - Fats 80 - Protein 248


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

New PB today while in a fasted state 260kg rack pull x 3 - was so hungry during work out! Will update full work out later. Once I stop feeling dizzy and sick!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's AM training



Notes

*Hit a new PB 260kgx3 for rack pulls.

*Only got in 4 rounds as felt very dizzy and sick after pb was a massive effort to get through the rest of the complex. First real fasted work out.

*Heavier on everything this week from last. Really noticing strength increases.

Hoping to get back to the gym later for over head complexes.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

good work mate big rack pull !


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> good work mate big rack pull !


Felt so bloody heavy! Last week 250 felt ok not easy but easier than I thought it would be. This however was bloody hard.

....................

Didn't get a second work out in but did get a good 60 minutes of light cardio in earlier this evening. So hungry now so going to go to bed and try and sleep!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF day 2

Weight 97.8 (-1kg)

Had my last meal last night at 5:30-6 so my next meal today will be at 11am. My AM work out today will be fasted. AM-Shoulder complex PM-Squat complex

Going out for dinner tonight with the mrs so will be starting my fast later will be interesting to see now I cope tomorrow fasting through to the afternoon. (interesting for me anyway, not the poor souls that have to suffer the impending foul mood!)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's complex was Shoulders. I rested 45 seconds between exercises and completed 4 rounds.

Over head lock outs 90kgx5

Mil press 55kgx5

Push press 75kgx3

Speed DB over head press 16kgx20sec

Decline explosive push ups x10

Finished with super setting seated cleans and L-Raises 12kgx8 30 seconds rest x3

Felt drained during work out, felt pretty weak tbh. Was hoping to hit heavier but this was pushing it.

Didn't break my fast until 12 I ate straight after working out (18hrs fasted) Eneded up having 200g chicken breast, mixed salad and plain bagel.

Not going back the gym today think Mrs would kill me seeing as its our anniversary.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Today's complex was Shoulders. I rested 45 seconds between exercises and completed 4 rounds.
> 
> Over head lock outs 90kgx5
> 
> ...


Noticed that I'm not hungry this afternoon but was starving this morning. Should be having my 2nd meal now but I don't want it. Going to have a liquid meal of oats, milk and whey.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF day 3

Weight 98.4 (-.4kg) went out for dinner last night had the low carb option Chicken salad but did have goats cheese n toast to start and shared desert with mrs. So expected to be holding a little water today.

Today's plan. I will work out at 11 (legs) and break my fast at 12


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> IF day 3
> 
> Weight 98.4 (+.6kg) went out for dinner last night had the low carb option Chicken salad but did have goats cheese n toast to start and shared desert with mrs. So expected to be holding a little water today.
> 
> Today's plan. I will work out at 11 (legs) and break my fast at 12


Well today didn't quiet go to plan. Got to 8 and I was so bloody hungry didn't think I could go until 12 with no food and work out. Decided to go do some cardio at 9 to make the most of being in a fasted state and then ate some food at 10 so that means a 14hr fast for today.

Cardio was 30 minutes mixed between jogging on 10kph and walking at 6kph

I then worked out at 11:30 didn't do legs as back still feeling it from PB rack pulls on Monday. Decided to do a back and biceps session. Ended up being a beasting

All done with 4 second negative and between 20-30 seconds rest

Reverse grip pull downs

40kgx12

60kgx8

90kgx7,7

Single arm kneeing cable row

32.75kg x8,7,8,6

Wide grip pull downs

80kgx 8, 8, 7,7

Pendley Rows

70kg x 8,8,7,6

Incline Bicep hammer curls

22kg x8,8,8,8

Super set with

Cable Bicep curl

8,8,8,8

Barbell curls max reps in 60 seconds - lost count!

Meal 1 Big bowl of chilli stew and 30g whey

Post work out shake 45g Whey 40g coco pops

Meal 2 200g chicken, medium sweet potato, mixed salad, olive oil

Meal 3 (last meal tonight at 18:00) salmon fillets x 2, walnuts and mixed salad with olive oil and balsamic dressing. 30g Whey

Also will be doing 60mimutes fast walk home later or maybe a 40 minute jog if I can be ar5ed.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF day 4

Weight 98kg (-.8kg)

Last meal last night was at 18:00 will be training today at 8:30 so first meal will be 9:30

Going to smash legs today. Actually looking forward to it!!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's leg session



Felt hard going today. Ended up not training until 10:30 so felt pretty weak. Ended up being a 17.5hr fast. Still not eaten (11:40) but had a shake and an apple. Feel like I'm going to spew! Not hungry at all going to have to force down some chicken at 12.

No way I could manage to train twice per day. So I'm training as hard as physically possible, leaving nothing left in the tank with every session I do. Also trying to fit in some cardio most days.

Got sent some burr labs tren ace @ 75mg/ml been running PC @ 100mg/ml don't want to have to order more so going to cut it down to 75mg eod for rest of cycle.

Currently at week 4 with 4 weeks to go and I'm happy with results so far. Weights not changed a great deal yet seeing some good lean gains. Most people around me are noticing the difference and as said before belt is down a few notches and I'm having to but new trousers/shots. Only problem with that is I can't get my legs into most 32" trousers the ones I do fit into are a little snug around the but, nuts and legs.

Oh yeah and I'm insatiable right now. My sexual appetite has gone mental. Turing into a right grumpy ****er if I'm not getting it morning and night!!

Meeting up with the Mrs at her gym later will do some cardio don't fancy lifting more weights. Going to train the fight out of the mrs so I get some tonight!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF day 5

Weight 97.6kg (-1.2kg)

Last meal yesturday was at 7am so will break fast at 11 today which will be post chest and triceps work out.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Don't know how you're managing to do this fasting malarky, i get far too hungry but fair play to ya!

Just out of curiosity mate, did you up your adex dose to 1mg ED to help with the water you said you was holding?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't know how you're managing to do this fasting malarky, i get far too hungry but fair play to ya!
> 
> Just out of curiosity mate, did you up your adex dose to 1mg ED to help with the water you said you was holding?


First 2 weeks are meant to be the hardest. I'm enjoying the challenge, I've always been so focused on food - what's my next meal, when is my next meal, how much will I be eating, **** I've not eaten for 3hrs etc. it's actually quiet liberating to not be a food slave and to realise I'm not going to starve. Saying that I would murder for a big fat steak and chips right now!!!

Bloat - Upped Adex to 1mg per day and increased water to 5ltrs vit c @ 5000mg per day. Still looking a little bloated just got to deal with it - My carbs are low, salt intake is minimal just have to except it for now.

Burr labs Tren ace. - I'm taking 25mg less eod yet I am seeing more sides already! Sweating like mad and finding it hard to sleep -this might be due to fasting I don't know!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out left me feeling dazed, confused and just a little sick!!

Flat bench press with blue band - 4 second negative - 60-90 second rest

60kgx12

80kgx8,8,7,6

110kg x10 (no band - bit of a man test with training partner)

Decline DB Press - 4 second negative - 30-45 second rest

40kg's x 10

50kg's x 10,10,8,6 (died on last set)

Machine chest press

120kg x 6 (max weight - 5 second negative)

10 second rest

60kg x 12 (3 second negative)

10 second rest

30kg x 24 (fast as possible)

Cable flyes superset with push ups - 30-45 second rest

No idea on weight 4 sets 15 reps nice amd slow good squeeze through chest

JM Press - 3 second negative

60kg x 10,8,7,7

Super set with (rest was as lomg as it took partner to do the same)

Decline Tricep extensions. (taking DB to shoulder v.stricked) - 3 second negative

10kg's 10,6

8kg's 10,8

Tricep push downs can't remember weight 2 drop sets of 15 reps x 3

Triceps where seriously pumped. Could hardly reach around to wash back of my arms in shower. :thumb:

At 11:15 I ate 1 banana and 50g Whey

11:40 I had 340g chicken breast 2xbagels with mayo and salad (not ideal but I needed food bad!!!!)

Will be out doing some cardio later nice steady 5k will aim for around 35-40 minutes nothing hard at all.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out left me feeling dazed, confused and just a little sick!!

Flat bench press with blue band - 4 second negative - 60-90 second rest

60kgx12

80kgx8,8,7,6

110kg x10 (no band - bit of a man test with training partner)

Decline DB Press - 4 second negative - 30-45 second rest

40kg's x 10

50kg's x 10,10,8,6 (died on last set)

Machine chest press

120kg x 6 (max weight - 5 second negative)

10 second rest

60kg x 12 (3 second negative)

10 second rest

30kg x 24 (fast as possible)

Cable flyes superset with push ups - 30-45 second rest

No idea on weight 4 sets 15 reps nice amd slow good squeeze through chest

JM Press - 3 second negative

60kg x 10,8,7,7

Super set with (rest was as lomg as it took partner to do the same)

Decline Tricep extensions. (taking DB to shoulder v.stricked) - 3 second negative

10kg's 10,6

8kg's 10,8

Tricep push downs can't remember weight 2 drop sets of 15 reps x 3

Triceps where seriously pumped. Could hardly reach around to wash back of my arms in shower. :thumb:

At 11:15 I ate 1 banana and 50g Whey

11:40 I had 340g chicken breast 2xbagels with mayo and salad (not ideal but I needed food bad!!!!)

Will be out doing some cardio later nice steady 5k will aim for around 35-40 minutes nothing hard at all.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got 5k run done in 26minites a little faster than planned. Should have went ealier but needed to wait for dinner to settle. Now into fasting period so no more food amd I'm hungry already!! (must resist the Friday night urge to binge!)

Running very hot at the moment Mrs is complaining I'm like a furnace can't sit within 2 ft of me without feeling the heat!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Running very hot at the moment Mrs is complaining I'm like a furnace can't sit within 2 ft of me without feeling the heat!


Is that the tren making you hot mate?

I've been extra hot the last couple of days, especially at night in bed. Thinking maybe it's the tren kicking in for me!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

I did a lil IF last year before a cycle, found awesome weight loss results and str was going up but felt super flat all the time so came off :S seems to be working well so far for u tho mate keep it going!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Is that the tren making you hot mate?
> 
> I've been extra hot the last couple of days, especially at night in bed. Thinking maybe it's the tren kicking in for me!


Defo think it's this mate. Been on tren ace for 4 weeks so far. Been a little hotter than norm. But switched to Burr labs amd my god I'm burning!!!



gettingLEAN said:


> I did a lil IF last year before a cycle, found awesome weight loss results and str was going up but felt super flat all the time so came off :S seems to be working well so far for u tho mate keep it going!


Thanks mate. Struggling tonight bloody hungry. Bugger all on TV and I'm bored ****less so not helping.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Defo think it's this mate. Been on tren ace for 4 weeks so far. Been a little hotter than norm. But switched to Burr labs amd my god I'm burning!!!


Burr stuff is good sh!t, got more coming myself on Monday!!

I wonder if it's because it's more potent than what you were using before (prochem?) which is why you're even hotter?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Burr stuff is good sh!t, got more coming myself on Monday!!
> 
> I wonder if it's because it's more potent than what you were using before (prochem?) which is why you're even hotter?


Maybe? I'm using less too!

Death race on chancel 5 USA. That's me sorted now


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

What body fat are u down to now ?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

reza85 said:


> What body fat are u down to now ?


Not to sure mate but am having it checked on Monday by calipures. Think I'm around 10-11% can now see my abs, am getting more and more vascular in my arms, shoulders and lower abs.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF day 6

Weight 97.3kg (-1.5kg)

Had last meal at 17:30 and then did some cardio so I'm very hungry this morning. Will stick to original plan and remain in a fasted state until 14:00 so today will see me fasting for 20hrs. If however, I don't get chance to work out I will be doing a 24hr fast. :cursing:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> IF day 6
> 
> Weight 97.3kg (-1.5kg)
> 
> Had last meal at 17:30 and then did some cardio so I'm very hungry this morning. Will stick to original plan and remain in a fasted state until 14:00 so today will see me fasting for 20hrs. If however, I don't get chance to work out I will be doing a 24hr fast. :cursing:


I admire your dedication mate!

Don't think i could ever do that tbh, keep it up fella


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I admire your dedication mate!
> 
> Don't think i could ever do that tbh, keep it up fella


Thanks mate, although I'm moaning about being hungry I'm actually enjoying the challenge.

Mrs ****ed me off this morning. She said you look skinny in the waist I can see vains....wtf...skinny!! Don't ever say these words to me. How the fuk can I be skinny at 97kg!

Said it was like me calling her fat she didn't understand!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Thinks mate, although I'm moaning about being hungry I'm actually enjoying the challenge.
> 
> Mrs ****ed me off this morning. She said you* look skinny in the waist I can see vains*....wtf...skinny!! Don't ever say these words to me. How the fuk can I be skinny at 97kg!
> 
> Said it was like me calling her fat she didn't understand!


Thats a compliment isn't it?!?!?!

After all, we all strive for a skinny waist and vascularity so you must be doing something right.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Thats a compliment isn't it?!?!?!
> 
> After all, we all strive for a skinny waist and vascularity so you must be doing something right.


I guess?.?.? Must be lack of sleep, food and being a sweaty uncomfortable mess clouding my judgement. Lol


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't fast for as long as I wanted but still got in an 18hr fast. Hit the gym at 11 trained for 45 minutes and then had my first meal. Pineapple chunks and a shake (curdled in my stomach yuk!) 30 minutes later I had tuna, egg and bacon salad w/sweet potato crutons.

Training - total body. 3 sets of 15-20 reps per body part. Resting 20-30 seconds between sets. High intensity/low weight

Back squats

Pull ups

RDL

Seated DB shoulder press

Bicep curl

Machine chest press

Over head Tricep extension

Calf raises

Went for a picnic with wife and kids avoided all the crap stuff amd had some boiled eggs and ham with salad and a small glass of cider. Thought I would want to cheat but seeing the results of the week I don't want to undo it all. Will be fasting from 19:00 tonight tomorrow meals will be the follow

Full English

Roast beef and all the trimming with apple pie and custard

Cold beef, pickles and cheese with crackers.

Cheat day but nothing to over the top - previuos cheats would be full of [email protected] all day long. Will go back to fasting at 18:00 tomorrow night.

Edit - just got back from a very hot and sweaty 3.5k run around the block. Feeling pretty good for it. Will be back out tomorrow morning to do some fast cardio before breakfast.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF Day 8

Weight 97.9kg (-.9) overal weight loss is down .9kg however I have gained .6kg during Sunday. No exercise and a relaxed day of eating nothing crazy but more carbs than normal. So this will be water (I hope) and should be gone by Wednesday.

Today's plan

Had last meal last night at 19:00 so next meal will be post work out at 11am. Today's workout is legs.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Gone and fooked my back doing squats today. Warmed up better than usual too. Spent 15 minutes doing dynamic warm up and foam rolling as was feeling a little tight from the increase in cardio. Was not even heavy was on 115kg 3rd rep at the bottom of the squat I felt something pop inmy lower back. Should have dumped the bar but battled up. Made me feel sick instantly. Lower back is now very stiff and movement is limited due to pain. Now walking around like ive been bum ****ed by an elephant!

On a possitve note I had my body fat checked today with calipures last times I had it checked I was 13.7 today I am 10.6% vy happy with that. 2.6% to go. Wonder if this is possible in 4 weeks??


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Gone and fooked my back doing squats today. Warmed up better than usual too. Spent 15 minutes doing dynamic warm up and foam rolling as was feeling a little tight from the increase in cardio. Was not even heavy was on 115kg 3rd rep at the bottom of the squat I felt something pop inmy lower back. Should have dumped the bar but battled up. Made me feel sick instantly. Lower back is now very stiff and movement is limited due to pain. Now walking around like ive been bum ****ed by an elephant!
> 
> On a possitve note I had my body fat checked today with calipures last times I had it checked I was 13.7 today I am 10.6% vy happy with that. 2.6% to go. Wonder if this is possible in 4 weeks??


Oh dear, is there something in the air or what?! Me last week and now you w t f?!

Great news on your bf level though, you must be absolutely chuffed! The IF and hard work is obviously paying off, brilliant

Hope your back is only something minor mate....


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Oh dear, is there something in the air or what?! Me last week and now you w t f?!
> 
> Great news on your bf level though, you must be absolutely chuffed! The IF and hard work is obviously paying off, brilliant
> 
> Hope your back is only something minor mate....


Me too. Feeling a little better now but that might just be the pain killers. Feels like there is a hard lump bottom right. Not to touch just kind of feels like something isn't right. Really ****d off with myself. I knew I was tight and should've had a day of stretching and rolling. Hind-sight is a wonderful thing!

Too right I'm chuffed with reduction in body fat going to have it retested in 2 weeks hope to see at least 1% drop. Getting below 10 is going to be the hardest part I think.

Just hope I wake up with no issues in my back. If I do not have any problems then I'm going to be keeping the weights light and the intensity high. Will work at about 65-70% 1RM in the 12-15 rep range.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Last night was a pretty painful one. Kept waking up uncomfortable and in pain with back. Took every bit of effort to roll over and get out of bed to go to the toilet. Thought I was going to cry due to pain! Must have been laying on it funny as it wasn't as bad as that again.

I'm up and moving about this morning which is a relief still in pain. I think it's a sacroiliac joint issue, did some self manipulation this morning on my iliac and this seems to have eased the pain a lot. Still a bit stiff but much better.

No weight training today going to attempt to do some very light cardio on the cross trainer and see how that feels.

Will continue with IF of course but not checked weight today. Last meal was at 18:00 so I will have my first at 10 or 11 today.

If problem with back is still there tonight the will go see a chiropractor and see if he can work on it. (hate going to see these people as always feel that they are trying to get more and more money out of me)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Did some cardio with the mrs today 40 minutes on the cross trainer 7.5k broke my fast at 12 - later than planned but was pretty busy this morning.

Have continued with the stretches throughout the day and my lower back is feeling a lot better. I can lay down and stand up with little to no pain..I'm tempted to go and hit the weights this afternoon and do a light chest session but I know that's a stupid thing to do...Or is it? Maybe just some cardio?

Last meal will be at 18:00 tonight. Not got time to prep tomorrows food going to have to do it late tonight which will be a mind fcuk!

Feeling bloated as last 2 meals have been high on carbs and ive had 1 chocolate bar and a bowl of Cinnamon golden Graham's.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Glad it feels better mate but i would honestly leave the weights for today. Remember hindsight? Well tomorrow you could be saying, if only i listened to Sharpy


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Glad it feels better mate but i would honestly leave the weights for today. Remember hindsight? Well tomorrow you could be saying, if only i listened to Sharpy


I know, I know.... Cardio only....yawn....cardio twice in one day.....double yawn!!!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got in second bout of cardio. Stuck the cross trainer on random and kept it between 14-16kph for 40 minutes. Then spent 20 minutes stretching rolled out the hamstrings. Did some work on lower back and pelvis and really easing up the back pain. Still stiff but hoping I can lift tomorrow. If not then witch doctor....I mean chiropractor it is and double cardio.

Bloody hungry so going to get an early night!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF Day 10

Weight 97.2kg (-1.6kg)

Today's plan. Fasted cardio (doing it now) on cross trainer. Will break fast at 9:45 (16hrs fast). Will do weights this afternoon after second meal. V.light chest work out as back is still sift but getting better as day goes on.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got in a chest and back super set work out toay. Kept it light amd high reps kept tempo up.

Flat BB bench . Super set with close grip chin ups both worked with 4 second negative and 20 second rest between exercises

60x12 - B/W x 9

80x12 - B/W x 7

90x12 - B/W x 7

90x10 - B/W x 4

Stretched for 5 minutes

Incline cable chest press super set with kneeling single arm cable row both with 3 second negative 20 second rest between exercises

22.5kg (each side) x 15 - 22.5kg x 15

27.5kg x 12 - 27.5kg x 12

27.5kg x 12 - 27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10 - 27.5kg x 8

Stretched again for 5 minutes

Cable flyes super set with high to low cable row 3 second negative 20 seconds rest between ex (weight is each side of cable)

15kg x 15 - 15kg x 15

20kg x 12 - 25kg x 12

20kg x 12 - 25kg x 10

Wide grip pull down super setted with machine chest press 3 second negative with 20 seconds rest

60kg x 12 - 80kg x 12 - same weight and reps for 4 sets.

This is where my back started to feel it. Got a great pump and felt good to be pushing some weights around. (ha only 1 day off amd felt like a month. Just happy that I'm still able to lift - well sort of)

Will be back on the cross trainer before last meal to meal tonight. Not to sure what I'll train tomorrow. Might take a double cardio day or maybe a machine only leg work out?? Will see how I feel when I wake up.

Todays food.

1st meal 200g chicken 1/2 sweat potato, salad and mayo

2nd meal 200g Steak, 10 olives, 30g cheese, steamed Brocolli

3rd meal (wasn't planned met a friend for a coffe and ended up eating) veggie burger, salad and a v.small amount of chips - I didn't eat the bun of the burger)

4th meal (dinner tonight) Chorizzo, chicken and prawn jumbalaya. (might switch this for chicken salad and save for tomorrow)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF DAy 11

Weight 96.3kg (-2.5kg)

Shocked at the scales result this morning. Had last meal at 8 last night so will be breaking my fast at 12 today. Cardio this morning at 8 will do 45 minutes cross trainer. Will be doing a machine only legs work out today and see how I feel might put in lunges but need to go carefull.

[email protected] nights sleep due to tren and back ache and the need to pee. Must have gone 5 times last night!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got in 45 minutes on cross trainer (Fasted). Starting watch pumping iron on you tube. Never seen it, Keeping me intertained. Will continue to watch this tomorrow. I'm heading back to the gym later for a legs work out. Will see what I'm able to do but dead lifts amd squats are out for sure! Will finish the day off with some cardio after legs session.

Had a moment of weakness today. Little lad asked for a cup of tea sat down and said Dad you know what goes with tea? Well we got through the contents of the biscuit tin.

USN dessert is making me produce quiet possible the foulest smelling farts known to man. When you gag at your own you know it's bad!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Just got back from the gym and I can hardly walk! My calves fuk me PUMPED!!! Seeing the calf thread inspired me!!!!

So for the first time ever I did pretty much a machine only work out and not even a twinge in the back which is a right result. Got a serious pump too going to feel it tomorrow.

Leg press super set with walking lunges. Done as circuit 20 sec rest between ex 4 rounds

120kgx15 / 32kgx24

150kgx15 / 32kgx24

170kgx12 / 32kgx24

170kgx10 / 32kgx24

Same format leg curls and extension

65kgx15 / 65kgx15

80kgx12 / 75kgx15

80kgx10 / 80kgx12

80kgx7+7 / 80kgx10 (rested for 10 seconds as got cramp in quad)

Calf raises and body weight squats super set same format (no set rep for nody weight squats just until it hurt too much to continue)

120kgx20 / 50

120kgx20 / 50

120kgx15 / 30

120kgx15 / 20

Got on cross trainer was going to do 30 minutes but legs didn't want to walk. Shuffled to the car.

Last meal tonight at 18:00


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF day 13

Weight 96.3kg (-2.5kg) same as yesterday.

Today's plan. Fasted cardio (doing it now) then eat at 10. Will be training shoulders, traps amd arms at 13:00. I'm fooking loving this sh1t right now. Even with a problem back I've never been so motivated! 3 weeks of cycle left. Might extend by 2 weeks will call it closer to the time. Not to sure taking stuff into Cyprus?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out was pure vanity driven. Was about looking good in a t-shirt. Can't dress it up any other way.

Rest for every exercise amd between exercises was as long as it took partner to hit reps or set up next exercise

Prone rear delt flyes 3x20 6kg

Cable lean away lat raises 3x30 6.76kg

Behind the neck press on smithe 3x15 45kg

Cable upright row 1.5 rep movement 3x20 13.75kg

DB shoulder press partial movement 3x15 26kg DB's

Snatch grip shrugs 3x max effort 45kg 52/44/36

Biceps done as a circuit rest was while partner did the exercise before moving onto next. Not all reps hit so spotted on some

Incline DB hammer curls 3x15 20kg

Ez Bar curl 3x15 20kg + Bar

Reverse DB curl 3x15 10kg

Got all that done in 35 minutes. Impressive pump in traps, Shoulders and arms.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> 26.09.12
> 
> Weight 96.1kg
> 
> ...


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Update of photos after 3 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 90872
> View attachment 90873
> ...


2 weeks on. Quick photo update take after a sweaty Sunday afternoon run. As mentioned in last post been sloppy eating all day so looking bloated. Really should take these photos on a Friday when I look my best.



Reasonably happy with progress. 3 weeks of cycle left.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

2.5" off your navel?!?! Thats brilliant mate!

Like you said, all measurements are going in the right direction, happy days!

Definitely looking more and more solid too. But f f s post some pics when you don't feel bloated! Personally i don't think you look bloated but then i don't think i've seen pics not bloated so i wouldn't bloody know lol!

Just before you go, get a load of pics up when you're feeling at your best, NON bloated

Great work though fella, IF is obviously working a treat.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't weigh in this morning as always do it at the same time amd the kids let me sleep until 8am - first time in years!!

Today's plan - Fasted cardio of 30 minute hill runs (done at 9am) Ate late last night so fast will be until 12. Out for lunch today will try to keep it clean.

Legs later today.

Trained chest and back high rep yesturday morning all super sets with 30 seconds rest between exercises.

Flat bench 15-12-10-8 60kg-80kg-90kg-110kg

Wide grip pull ups (max effort) 17-14-12-10

Incline DB bench press 15-12-10-8 26kg-30kg-34kg-38kg

Underhand seated row 15-12-10-8 45kg-55kg-70kg-90kg

Machine Flye 7x10 85kg

Close grip pull down 7x10 85kg

Evening session 30 minutes cardio followed by 3 sets of max effort push ups 68-54-32

Enjoying this high rep malarkey. Maybe not the most productive but it's a work around for pain in the back. Pump is insane


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> 2.5" off your navel?!?! Thats brilliant mate!
> 
> Like you said, all measurements are going in the right direction, happy days!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Will take some pics on Friday. Well happy with 2.5" of navel did a little jig when the mrs too, that one! Even happier with chest measurement but I do think a lot of that is due to the growth in my back.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

keep it going mate consistency !


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Absolutely fooked. Couldn't make it to the gym for legs so did a 2nd cardio session. Felt so, so hard. Mapmyrun says 7.9k in 42.21 @ av speed 11.2kph no wonder I'm gasping like a 40 a day smoker with asthma having a tommy tank!

Knee problem seems to have flared up after this run. Might be due to running differently with back problem. Back to the cross trainer from tomorrow. As much as I really do enjoy running my old body just can't take it!

Big bowl of chilli for dinner. Fast starts tonight at 18:00.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Slightly p1ssed off this morning got the the scales at 97.3kg so an increase of 1.2kg.

Onwards and upwards.

Hit shoulders hard today

*Prone rear Delt raises * 30 seconds rest

6kgx20

8kgx20

8kgx20

*Cable lat raise* 30 seconds rest

6.75x30

6.75x30

6.75x30 (rest pause to complete reps)

*Behind neck press* 30 seconds rest

50kgx15

50kgx15

50kgx15

*DB partial press* 30 seconds rest

28kgx15

30kgx15

34kgx15

*Upright cable row* [email protected] seconds rest 1.5reps = 1 rep

8.75x20

8.75x20

8.75x20

*Snatch grip shrugs* 2 second squeeze at top 30 seconds rest

60kgx25

80kgx25


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Weight up again this morning. I'm back to 98kg need to get a grip of this. Not really surprised as although still fasting my diet hasn't been the greatest since hurting my back. Last nigt after 4 hours of shopping went to GBK and had 24oz of beef burgers no bun or chips just salad. Mighty meaty x 2.

Today's plan is fasted cardio (doing it now) and then hitting legs at 11.

Tren only really doesn't agree with me. Having the worst dreams. Prop is here today so back to plan. Thinking I might ru. A higher dosage of prop for last 21 days.

125mg tren ace eod

200mg prop eod

Hit fasted cardio every day with weights in the afternoon 6 days a week. Want to see 4% body fat gone in 3 weeks!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's back (not legs work out lower back still not 100% back to legs next week)

*Nuteral grip pull down* 2 second negative 30 seconds rest

60kg x 15

70kg x 14

75kg x 12

*DB Pull overs* 30 seconds rest

20kg x 15

26kg x 15

30kg x15

*Low pulley row underhand grip* 3 second negative 30 seconds rest

45kg x 12

55kg x 15

60kg x 15

*Ft gripz single arm cable row* 3 second negative 30 seconds rest

25kg x 15

35kg x 15

35kg x 14

*V.wide lat pull down * 2 second negative 30 second rest - grip gone so used straps

50kg x 20

70kg x 15

100kg x 10

Enjoyed today's work out. Quiet happy keeping the reps high, the rest low amd the weight medium. Not trained this way for a v.long time..don't think it's the most productive for me but better than laying on the sofa moaning about a sore back!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

big mac how u gettin on wi the cut mate?

how long u been chasing 8% for now? - u using any stims/t3 clen or anything?

lookin good mate


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> big mac how u gettin on wi the cut mate?
> 
> how long u been chasing 8% for now? - u using any stims/t3 clen or anything?
> 
> lookin good mate


Too fcuking long lol!

Just good old test & tren had some clen which was **** so not bothered again. Hurt my back last week doing squats so having to change training fell off the wagon for a few days but back 100% with diet. Training has had to change so heavy lifting is out for now. About time for a change anyway. looking like I might extend cycle by a few weeks and I've finally found a way of dieting that i actually enjoy...

Not to sure where BF is at right now. Guy that did it with calipures I don't think he is too hot at it. Defo looking more solid and leaner and tape measurements are up and down in the right places. Think I underestimated my bf from the start and didn't want to admit I was prob closer to 18 than 14!!!

Going by last pic any idea?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

LeBigMac said:


> Too fcuking long lol!
> 
> Just good old test & tren had some clen which was **** so not bothered again. Hurt my back last week doing squats so having to change training fell off the wagon for a few days but back 100% with diet. Training has had to change so heavy lifting is out for now. About time for a change anyway. looking like I might extend cycle by a few weeks and I've finally found a way of dieting that i actually enjoy...
> 
> Not to sure where BF is at right now. Guy that did it with calipures I don't think he is too hot at it. Defo looking more solid and leaner and tape measurements are up and down in the right places. Think I underestimated my bf from the start and didn't want to admit I was prob closer to 18 than 14!!!


i see so more or less taking a full 10% off then - fair play mate i find ppl are always more than they think usually anyway

looks like u doin well by the pics bud keep it up - how come ur clen was sh1t?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> i see so more or less taking a full 10% off then - fair play mate i find ppl are always more than they think usually anyway
> 
> looks like u doin well by the pics bud keep it up - how come ur clen was sh1t?


Had Chinese clen went upto 160 or 200 can't remember and nothing. Had a half used tub which was rocking opened new tub and nothing. Not bothered again. Don't mind as the sides for me are to much - migraines, cramps & twitches happy using ultimate weight loss stack but taking a break for now as Mrs and I bought 500 a few months back some have hammered them some and they no longer have much of an effect. Just means I need to move more so I'm doing fasted cardio 5/6 times a week.

Care to hazard a guess from last pic?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> i see so more or less taking a full 10% off then - fair play mate i find ppl are always more than they think usually anyway
> 
> looks like u doin well by the pics bud keep it up - how come ur clen was sh1t?


Do you maintain that condition in your avi?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's weight 86.9 so down 1.1kg on yesturday.

Today's training - Legs but no squats until next week

*Land mine reverse lunge*

30kg x 10 each leg

40kg x 10 each leg

50kg x 10 each leg

Super set with (30 seconds rest between exercises

*Glute Ham Raise* used stick to walk up and down to get stress of lower back

X10

X10

X10

*Sumo dead lift* (kept this very light but tempo slow)

60kgx12

60kgx12

60kgx12

60kgx12

Super set with (30 seconds rest between exercises)

*Leg press* (techno gym felt strange!)

150kg x15

170kg x 15

170kg x 12

170kg x 13

*Leg extension*

70kg x 10 - 7 sets with 20 seconds rest

Nothing to taxing as pretty scared to push the back. Will do some cardio this afternoon.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not weighed I today scared I'll break them from over usage!

Training was done fasted first meal was at 10am so got in 16hrs fast. Got a hectic day today as the removal guys are in packing up all our stuff.

Today's training - Chest

*Flat bench press w/bands (blue)* 2 second negative 30 seconds rest

60kgx15

60kgx15

60kgx13

Drop set 6 reps @ 60/50/40/25

*Incline DB press* 3 second negative 30

20kgx15

28kgx14

28kgx12

*Kettlebell flat Flye* 3 second negative

16kgx10 3 sets

Superset with (30 seconds rest between ex)

*Machine bench press *

120kgx10 3 sets (max weight of machine)

*Cable flyes (high to low)* 4 seconds negative

18.75 x 12 3 sets

Super set with (no rest)

*Face Pulls*

3 sets of 10 reps

Decided to do some direct core work -

*Hanging leg raises*

3 sets of 10 with 3 second lowering of legs

*AB wheel roll outs*

6 sets of 3 with 3 second hold at the bottom

*Cable crunches*

3 sets of 15

Great pump in chest today. Going to keep training the same way for the next 3 weeks and then look at my training programme as will be in a new country then so training will be all over the place for a couple of weeks.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

So been running IF now for 20 days doing 16hr fast and 8hrs eating window. My starting weight was 98.7kg today I weigh in at 95.9kg a loss of 2.7kg concidering I was almost back to my starting weight a little of a week a go (obviously holding a lot of water!) I'm pretty happy with that.

I have 15 days left of my cycle dosages have been upped to 200mg prop and 100mg tren a to finish up what I have and to squeeze the most out of it.

Today's plan is for a strongman(ish) circuit. Nothing to crazy but should be a good cardio work out.

Farmers walk 30mtrs - 50kg each hand

Hand over hand pull - Mate will lay on gym mat while I pull him to me then straight into plate push (plates on towel) 100kg for 30 meters

Rest will be as long as it takes mate to do the same. Max amount of rounds in 30 minutes.

Last weekend in London so heading out with some mates. Going to keep it as clean as possible. I'm not the biggest of drinkers anyway (big time light weight 4 beers and its game over for me!) will be lack of sleep that kills me over the next few days. But then seeing as this last week I've been gettingny on 4-6 hours a night. It might no be too bad!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Shoulders and arms high rep all super sets

*Prone rear Delt flyes* no squeeze at top all in the rear delts

6kgx30 4 sets

*Front raises*

8kgx30 4 sets (2 8kg DB's)

*Heavy partial lat raises then shrug *

20kgx20 4 sets

*Leaning away cable raises*

6.25kgx30 4 sets

*Machine shoulder press* 4 partials 1 full rep

60kgx20 4 sets

*JM press*

40kgx25 3 sets

*Incline hammer curls*

14kgx25 3 sets

*Fat gripz BB curls*

30kgx30 reps 3 sets

*Tricep push ups to failure*

36

23

28

Job done now where is my steak sandwich!!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Went out sat night. Was meant to go for some food but mrs had already eaten. I am a miserable Cnut when hungry so ducked into B-King and had a triple whooper. Then had some chicken quesadillas later on then finished the night with a 6am chicken and lamb kabab. Got about 2 hours sleep then went for breakfast of eggs benedict and then some American blueberry pancakes with a fruit smoothie. Safe to say I blew the budget on cals!!

Had last meal tonight of chicken and salad will be fasting until 10am tomorrow morning. My shoulders are wrecked have some serious Dom's going on!!

Early night needed.

Didn't drink a lot maybe 2 ciders and 5 or 6 shots stuck to diet lemonade most of the night.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

IF day 23

Weight 96.2kg (I'm up .3kg from Friday v.halpy about that with the extra cals I took in) hoping once the extra water weight is dropped this week and abit of fat I see 95.5kg. Need to get an updated pic up as abs are starting to show now!

Today's plan - No fasted cardio as I'm to hungry and also got a legs session later so want my legs tone fresh for that. High volume leg session - going to try some front squats today and see how they feel!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Must be off to Sunny Cyprus soon eh ?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Must be off to Sunny Cyprus soon eh ?


12 days 16hrs 23minutes 12 seconds! Not that I'm counting!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> 12 days 16hrs 23minutes 12 seconds! Not that I'm counting!!!!


Single digit bf% in these last 12 days then, no more booze for you so i hope you made the most of it lol!

You gonna stick with the IF plan or are you gonna make any drastic changes (either diet/training or cardio?) for that final push mate?

You've done great with IF so far though!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Single digit bf% in these last 12 days then, no more booze for you so i hope you made the most of it lol!
> 
> You gonna stick with the IF plan or are you gonna make any drastic changes (either diet/training or cardio?) for that final push mate?
> 
> You've done great with IF so far though!


**** or bust now mate. I'm currently at around 12% (guy with calipures ****ed up calculation!!) so doubtful but who knows.

Taking in 1800cals a day for the next 2 weeks fasted cardio 4 times a week and doing high intensity training - scared stiff of hurting my back any more so not lifting heavy on anything. If I can hit 10% I'd be over the moon.

I then have a few weeks where training will be a little hit and miss while I get settled in and then going to be running pct and see where I end up after that. Lean bulk next I think, what ever I do it will be gear free for at least 2/3months.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Broke my fast with a tasty pre work out meal of peanut butter and banana ontop of a bagel with a sprinkle of cinnamon and 45g whey

Pretty good legs session completed

*Front squat* squat to parrellel not ATG - no discomfot in back!! :thumb:

40kgx15

50kgx15

60kgx15

This was super setted with (45 seconds rest between supersets)

*Land mine reverse lunges*

30kg+barx15 each leg

40kg+barx15 each leg

45kg+barx15 each leg

*Leg press*

100kgx30

120kgx30

120kgx30

Super set with (45 seconds rest between super sets)

*Kettle bell RDL*

40kgx15

40kgx15

40kgx15

Felt a slight pull in lower back on these so shortened the range of movment and was much better

*Cable pull throughs*

45kgx24

45kgx25

45kgx25

Super set with (45 seconds rest between supersets)

*Calf raises* used leg press

160kgx25

150kgx25

140kgx25

All done with rest pause to complete reps

Post work out meal of 250g turkey breast with cuscus and an apple. Feeling pretty good today.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Was a chore getting my fat **** out of bed for cardio this morning. Feel like my legs have been hit by a truck! Since moving to high rep work outs the DOM's have been killing me lol. Got a 30 minute run/walk/limp in before heading into work.

Mrs and kids are away for a few days as the house has been packed up and all stuff on route to Cyrpus...exciting times....Got a ****ty nights sleep. Can never sleep sound when wife and kids are away. You would think it would be the opposite.

So cardio done got a good back work out to do later today. Food is looking good too! Got some chicken and salad wrapped in spinache omelettes - looking forward to tucking into that. (Dam I'm hungry). Started my fast at 5 last night so can have first meal at 9am


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's back work out

*DB pull overs*

2 x warm up sets of 12 reps

1 x set of 8 reps with 4 second negative 40kg

*Lat pull down* S-Bar nuteral grip

2 x warm up sets of 12 reps

Triple drop set of 8 reps (5 seconds rest) 6 second negative

80kg / 60kg / 40kg - needed spot on last 4 reps just worked the negative

80kg / 60kg / 35kg - spot on last 2 reps

Pump was almost too much after this

*Single arm row* fast reps but controlled

20kg x 20 - too light

28kg x 20 - too light

34kg x 18 - just right

34kg x 20 rest pause from around rep 15 on each arm

Felt a twinge in rhomboids here wasmt to sure if pump caused this but pretty painful

*Wide grip cable row* 4 second negative

50kg x 15

50kg x 13

50kg x 12

This was very hard back now fully pumped. Lats looking massive

*Yates BB row* Narrow over hand grip

100 rep finisher - not aloud to put the bar down

30kg - cranked out 62 reps then onto 72, 80, 95,97,99,100

Back really fooked after this. Has eased off now so put it down to tightens from lower back and insane pump.

Finished off with 20 minutes on cross trainer. - then 45 second hang from bar with 20kg weight.

Very happy with today's session. Training partner was letting me get away with nothing - for once he actually pushed me!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Weighed in this morning at 95.3kg so a drop of .9kg so far this week. Mostly water as I know. Had 2 people this morning say I look like I've dropped so weight recently especially around the face. **** the face I want good abs!!!

Stayed at out laws last not and planned to do a 4 mile run down into north greenwich woke up and realised I had no running kit so had to catch the bus so o fasted cardio today. Will get in 30 minutes after chest session later.

Ate late last night and treated myself to tandoori mix grill without the Naan bread and other sh1t just the meat and salad. Mmmmwas so good but it does mean I should be fasting until 12 no way I can do that today will be eating at 9:30 so breaking fast early.

Looking forward to training today


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Weighed in this morning at 95.3kg so a drop of .9kg so far this week. Mostly water as I know. Had 2 people this morning say I look like I've dropped so weight recently especially around the face. **** the face I want good abs!!!
> 
> Stayed at out laws last not and planned to do a 4 mile run down into north greenwich woke up and realised I had no running kit so had to catch the bus so o fasted cardio today. Will get in 30 minutes after chest session later.
> 
> ...


North Greenwich? Thats my neck of the woods, could've met you for an early morning pint.................of whey islolate

Weight is still coming off i see, not long now mate!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's session chest - ****ing loved it!!!

2 rounds of everything 15 reps as many sets as it takes rest pause no longer than 5 seconds.

*Decline DB Press*

2x warm up sets

50kg DB's 13 + 2 spotted

50kg DB's 9 / 6 (dropped DBS after 9 rest was as long as it took 2 people o pass me DBS again so around 5-6 seconds)

*Incline DB Flyes*

24kg DB's x 15

30kg DB's x 9 / 4 / 2

*Flat DB Bench* - 1 second pause at chest

60kg x 15

80kg x 10 / 5

*Cable cross overs*

25kg. Each side x 15

30kg Each side x 7 / 4 / 4

*100 rep press ups challenge *

53 / 74 / 86 / 91 / 95 / 97 / 100


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

50kg db press, nice!

Working my way up to that weight, maybe in a couple of weeks.....


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Today's session chest - ****ing loved it!!!
> 
> 2 rounds of everything 15 reps as many sets as it takes rest pause no longer than 5 seconds.
> 
> ...


nice work mate now get some carbs into you after that!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> nice work mate now get some carbs into you after that!


Erm does this count? 

I didn't eat the bun just the sweat pot chips. 2x 8oz patties. Was so, so, so tasty!!!! Wrong I know, but really f-good


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Erm does this count?
> View attachment 93573
> 
> 
> I didn't eat the bun just the sweat pot chips. 2x 8oz patties. Was so, so, so tasty!!!! Wrong I know, but really f-good


how could you not eat the bun!

where the hell was that from!?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> how could you not eat the bun!
> 
> where the hell was that from!?


A place called the red iron in Uxbridge. The bun did look good, I had a bite just to taste but honestly I don't think I would have finished it if I had attempted to eat the bun!!

Was quiet possible the best burger I have ever eaten!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> 50kg db press, nice!
> 
> Working my way up to that weight, maybe in a couple of weeks.....


Must be the amino acids I'm taking :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Erm does this count?
> View attachment 93573
> 
> 
> I didn't eat the bun just the sweat pot chips. 2x 8oz patties. Was so, so, so tasty!!!! Wrong I know, but really f-good


 :drool:

Really not feeling my omelette now, thanks mate


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> :drool:
> 
> Really not feeling my omelette now, thanks mate


Best thing is it was packed with protein, my carbs where all from sweet a bit high in fats but thats ok as I'm now going low on carbs every day - carbs pre and post work out only. Aiming for 40-50g with each meal.

(that's my exscuse and I'm sticking to it!!)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

No time for a big work out today. In and out in 20 minutes.

5:30am - 40 minutes fasted cardio.

10:00am

6x3 reps sumo dead lift 60/80/100/120/120/120 (didn't want to go any heavier still worried about back)

Super set with

Farmers walk 30mtrs 50kg DB's

Hanging leg raises 3x15

Super set with

AB wheel roll outs 3x10


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Next week of training will be almost none as got so much to sort out for the move. Running around here there and everywhere. Will try to train late evening but don't kmow..Worst case I will do some body weight stuff and cardio. Off to Brighton for a few days to see the folks before I go so might PAYG at cheaters gym if this place is still open.

Not the best way to finish cycle but more important things to do.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Manged to squeeze in a shoulder and arms work out today.

*Smith machine shoulder press*

5x8 70/85/100/110/110x5 +3 spotted

Super set with

*Band pull aparts*

5x20

*Close grip bench press*

5x8 60/80/100/100x7/100x6

Super set with

*Chin ups*

5x8 explosive as possible up with 6 seconds down trying to use biceps as much as possible

*Lateral raises* cheat reps bent arms high elbows

5x8 22 for all sets

Super set with

*Kettle bell Bicep curl*

5x8 20kg for all sets

*BB shrugs *

10x10 reps 3 second hold with 20 seconds rest

80kg for all sets

Super set with (alternated between the following two exercises)

*Decline DB Tricep extensions*

5x10 20kg for all sets

*BB curl* with fat gripz

5x10 50kg for all sets

Off for the weekend now will be in the gym Monday meeting with a group of guys I've worked out with on and off over the last 2 years for a high volume chest and back good bye session then off to an all you can eat Brazillan meat place in Fulham for food and drinks. Going to be a long long day!! :beer:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Manged to squeeze in a shoulder and arms work out today.
> 
> *Smith machine shoulder press*
> 
> ...


stay away from the elk bar on fulham broadway youll get smashed - its the law


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> stay away from the elk bar on fulham broadway youll get smashed - its the law


In that case I will end up in there!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Still hungover?! :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

On route to Cyprus now. Finished cycle 1 week earlier as planned as was not having the time to train and diet was pretty ****.

Not worked out since Monday so feeling very flat - cannot wait to get into the new gym and smash it..got a week of over endulgence to work off....

Will post up pics when I get Internet in Cyprus. Going to be eating slightly over maintenance while PCT amd continue to train like the boss....

Really noticed my back playing up over the last week not training doesn't seem to have helped it.

Last update for a week or so......


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

@Sharpy76 was a pretty heavy session. Both in the gym and then the drinking afterwards!!! Was a good turn out had 7 of us working out and then about 15 blokes on the ****. All on a school day too!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> On route to Cyprus now. Finished cycle 1 week earlier as planned as was not having the time to train and diet was pretty ****.
> 
> Not worked out since Monday so feeling very flat - cannot wait to get into the new gym and smash it..got a week of over endulgence to work off....
> 
> ...


Good luck with the move hope it all goes smoothly for ya


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

You still around mate have those things to send!?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

@tonyc74 I'm now living in sunny Cyprus :thumb: ( I say sunny, it's actually a little cooler today at 28degrees!!!) need to order some other stuff so will send you an email shortly pal. Cheers.

Training -

Got 2 gym based work outs in since landing on the island - back and Bicep and a shoulder work out. Have done fasted cardio eod. Feeling pretty good and pct is going well. No ill effects noticed apart from a slight decrease in libido but nothing major. Natty scum now until new year(maybe)

Waiting in my worldly goods to arrive will get back to updating and posting pics once all in.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to hear you are enjoying yourself!

everyone settling in ok!?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying yourself!
> 
> everyone settling in ok!?


Just about mate, things are a lot slower here. Nothing is done there and then everything is tomorrow or later. Weather is 31 today and people are saying its getting cooler... Beach later followed by BBQ - cant grumble at that.

Got in a chest and triceps session today - the gym here is very basic and a bit **** so going to struggle I think. Might have to go meet @greekgod to be shown a good gym as he only lives 20 minutes up the road (I think?)

Noticed a drop in strength today down to 2 things - PCT and not enough training!!!! Bench press 60x15 80x10 90x8 100x8 110x6 110x4 was aiming for 4 working sets of 6-8 I just died on the last set. I was hitting 110x10 a few weeks back.

Back is pretty much 100% but not been tested yet. Going to be squatting tomorrow so will find out!!

Diet has been good since arriving here. All meat and salads - avoiding all the breads. Just healthy fats, good meat and lots of greens. Had a treat last night of pizza witha few beers.

Need I go careful with drinking - Morgans is €4.95 for 1ltr!!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

give me a buzz on my mobile bro...i sent u on pm...glad u settling in with island fever... whatever u can do tomorrow, leave it 4 2mrw!!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

greekgod said:


> give me a buzz on my mobile bro...i sent u on pm...glad u settling in with island fever... whatever u can do tomorrow, leave it 4 2mrw!!!


Made me laugh that. So true!! Got your number mate, Mrs goes back to work in a week so will have more time to myself will give you a call then. Going to go look at that gym tomorrow.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good to see you settling in mate

Hopefully the other gym will be better equipped....


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Back session today. Hit deadlifts for the first time in a while and no problems.

Dead lift

100kg x 10

140kgx 8

160 x6

180 x4

Close grip pull downs

No idea of weight as not labeled (that's how good his gym is!!)

4x8 getting heavier with each set

1x14 dropped weight to same as second set and did AMRAP

Bent over row - Yates style - over hand grip

1x8 40kg

1x8 60kg

1x8 80kg

1x6 100kg

1x12 60kg AMRAP

Single arm row

4x8 again no idea of weight. Felt heavy on last set went heavier with each set.

Wide grip pull down

4x 8 progressively heavier with each set

1x16 AMRAP with same weight as second set.

Incline bicep curls

2x8 15kg

1x8 17.5kg

1x6 20kg

Finished with 2 max effort hangs supper setting with 32kg kettle bell swings x20

Took pretty long rests between sets as had to stand in front of fan to stop myself from melting!!

Ok work out could have pushed harder but hard with having to guess what weights I'm lifting.

I now know my back is good for deadlifts but still not tested it with squats. I'm scared stiff of really ****ing my back up. End of week squat session going to work with a weight I feel comfortable lifting and just increase at a steady rate. So week 1 of squats will be 60kg!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

christ what time were you up this am!?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> christ what time were you up this am!?


05:20 but didn't go tothe gym until 8 (we are 2 hours ahead of you)

How you doing anyway?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> 05:20 but didn't go tothe gym until 8 (we are 2 hours ahead of you)
> 
> How you doing anyway?


good i think! bit of a headless chicken at the minute still dodging a 3 k bill for handing back my lease car lol !

good for fat burning the morning work outs i bet anyway!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> good i think! bit of a headless chicken at the minute still dodging a 3 k bill for handing back my lease car lol !
> 
> good for fat burning the morning work outs i bet anyway!


Ouch! Tough break that....I've just finished paying off a 3.5k duty on a car we messed up on importing from Germany years back.

I've always trained AM don't have the energy for it later in the day and stuff just gets in the way later on.. Too hot hear to work out in the afternoon anyway!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally feel like I'm starting to settle now. Mrs is back to work on Tuesday. We now have our own car, the kids are happy and to be honest I'm absolutely loving it!!

I've also joined a gym that @greekgod (thanks mate!) recommended to me which has everything and more I will ever need. Some big guys training in here too so will help with motivation I'm sure.

Took my first Greek lesson the other day. This is going to be one hard language to learn. I have 3 years so I'm sure ill pick it up in the end.

This all means I can get back to Buisness from Monday and start to train hard, eat well - not that I've been eating bad here all mets, fish and salads, but not been eating a lot.

Did a deadlift complex today.

Sumo dead lift 100/5 140/5 160/3 180/2

Hang cleans 40/5 50/5 60/5 70/5

High pulls 40/5 50/5 60/5 60/5

30inch box jump 10 reps each round

32kg kettlebell swings (full) 10 reps each round

30 seconds rest between each exercise.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally feel like I'm starting to settle now. Mrs is back to work on Tuesday. We now have our own car, the kids are happy and to be honest I'm absolutely loving it!!

I've also joined a gym that @greekgod (thanks mate!) recommended to me which has everything and more I will ever need. Some big guys training in here too so will help with motivation I'm sure.

Took my first Greek lesson the other day. This is going to be one hard language to learn. I have 3 years so I'm sure ill pick it up in the end.

This all means I can get back to Buisness from Monday and start to train hard, eat well - not that I've been eating bad here all mets, fish and salads, but not been eating a lot.

Did a deadlift complex today.

Sumo dead lift 100/5 140/5 160/3 180/2

Hang cleans 40/5 50/5 60/5 70/5

High pulls 40/5 50/5 60/5 60/5

30inch box jump 10 reps each round

32kg kettlebell swings (full) 10 reps each round

30 seconds rest between each exercise.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally feel like I'm starting to settle now. Mrs is back to work on Tuesday. We now have our own car, the kids are happy and to be honest I'm absolutely loving it!!

I've also joined a gym that @greekgod (thanks mate!) recommended to me which has everything and more I will ever need. Some big guys training in here too so will help with motivation I'm sure.

Took my first Greek lesson the other day. This is going to be one hard language to learn. I have 3 years so I'm sure ill pick it up in the end.

This all means I can get back to Buisness from Monday and start to train hard, eat well - not that I've been eating bad here all mets, fish and salads, but not been eating a lot.

Did a deadlift complex today.

Sumo dead lift 100/5 140/5 160/3 180/2

Hang cleans 40/5 50/5 60/5 70/5

High pulls 40/5 50/5 60/5 60/5

30inch box jump 10 reps each round

32kg kettlebell swings (full) 10 reps each round

30 seconds rest between each exercise.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally feel like I'm starting to settle now. Mrs is back to work on Tuesday. We now have our own car, the kids are happy and to be honest I'm absolutely loving it!!

I've also joined a gym that @greekgod (thanks mate!) recommended to me which has everything and more I will ever need. Some big guys training in here too so will help with motivation I'm sure.

Took my first Greek lesson the other day. This is going to be one hard language to learn. I have 3 years so I'm sure ill pick it up in the end.

This all means I can get back to Buisness from Monday and start to train hard, eat well - not that I've been eating bad here all mets, fish and salads, but not been eating a lot.

Did a deadlift complex today.

Sumo dead lift 100/5 140/5 160/3 180/2

Hang cleans 40/5 50/5 60/5 70/5

High pulls 40/5 50/5 60/5 60/5

30inch box jump 10 reps each round

32kg kettlebell swings (full) 10 reps each round

30 seconds rest between each exercise.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally feel like I'm starting to settle now. Mrs is back to work on Tuesday. We now have our own car, the kids are happy and to be honest I'm absolutely loving it!!

I've also joined a gym that @greekgod (thanks mate!) recommended to me which has everything and more I will ever need. Some big guys training in here too so will help with motivation I'm sure.

Took my first Greek lesson the other day. This is going to be one hard language to learn. I have 3 years so I'm sure ill pick it up in the end.

This all means I can get back to Buisness from Monday and start to train hard, eat well - not that I've been eating bad here all mets, fish and salads, but not been eating a lot.

Did a deadlift complex today.

Sumo dead lift 100/5 140/5 160/3 180/2

Hang cleans 40/5 50/5 60/5 70/5

High pulls 40/5 50/5 60/5 60/5

30inch box jump 10 reps each round

32kg kettlebell swings (full) 10 reps each round

30 seconds rest between each exercise.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

No idea what happened on my past post???


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice early morning session to finish the week. Shoulders and arms.

Only thing of any note about the session was 85kgx5 for push press feels good to be lifting some good weight with no pain in back. Stiff very nervous about squatting just need to man up and go for a squat session I guess!!

Week 3 of PCT and everything seems to be ok.. Strength is sticking around any loss is due to lack of training more than anything else. Sex drive is pretty much the same as pre-cycle but having small issue of erm how should I put this......I feel like my flag is only 3/4 up the pole.... Being the first time I've done a proper PCT I'm not sure if this is too be expected or not?? -if anyone could advice that would be great........

Feeling pretty excited about starting at new gym looking forward to my Monday session already!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Upper body session..

Bench press super set with bent over rows - 20 second rest between exercises. - same weight used for both exercises.

50kgx20

70x15

80x12

100x8

50x23 50x18 AMRAP

DB shoulder press super set with barbell shrugs - 20 seconds rest between exercises.

15x20 50x20

20x15 70x15

25x11 80x12

35x8 100x8

15x16 50x22 AMRAP

close grip bench press super set with DB curl - 20 second rest between exercises.

60x15 15x15

75x12 20x12

90x8 25x8

60x12 15x14 AMRAP

Tricep push downs super set with hook lat raises

Can't remember weight but did 2 sets

Finished with a killer circuit 30 seconds work with 10 seconds rest 5 rounds

DB flyes 15kg

DB rows 15kg

DB front raise 15kg

EZ bar curl 10kg+Bar

Now off to the beach to try a bit of wake boarding and water skiing. Gong to enjoy a large Greek fish meze lunch. Got to pick up a swimming pool for the back garden later. Kids will love that!!! (So will I :thumb: )


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

im glad u found the gym to yr liking bro... anytime u in town drop by 4 workout and we go chow some nandos..


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

greekgod said:


> im glad u found the gym to yr liking bro... anytime u in town drop by 4 workout and we go chow some nandos..


What time of the day do you train? Got a nanny now to help with kids and house work so I have even more free time - Life is good!!

- - - Updated - - -



greekgod said:


> im glad u found the gym to yr liking bro... anytime u in town drop by 4 workout and we go chow some nandos..


Nice early morning 5k run in the bag. Got to take car back to shark...I mean dealer in Limassol today so got some aggression to work out - Today is a good day to squat!!!

What time of the day do you train? Got a nanny now to help with kids and house work so I have even more free time - Life is good!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

i normally train in the evenings arnd 19.30 weekdays but saturday afternoon i train around15.45as gym shuts at 18.00. haha i liked the "shark " dealer comment... wouldnt be Andys motors by any chance??

- - - Updated - - -

i normally train in the evenings arnd 19.30 weekdays but saturday afternoon i train around15.45as gym shuts at 18.00. haha i liked the "shark " dealer comment... wouldnt be Andys motors by any chance??


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

greekgod said:


> i normally train in the evenings arnd 19.30 weekdays but saturday afternoon i train around15.45as gym shuts at 18.00. haha i liked the "shark " dealer comment... wouldnt be Andys motors by any chance??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i normally train in the evenings arnd 19.30 weekdays but saturday afternoon i train around15.45as gym shuts at 18.00. haha i liked the "shark " dealer comment... wouldnt be Andys motors by any chance??


No mate Flamingos. Actually the guy stuck to his word and sorted the car out very quickly. Couldn't have been better about it.

Where do you train? Ipsonas? (spelling?) I'm still getting my bearings...so need to get a sat nav.. Be good to meet up early next week for a session..

..............

Today's session bench press complex (didn't train until late cant really squat in the gym on camp so that's another squat session missed)

3 rounds 45 seconds rest between exercises.

Lock outs 130x5 140x5 150x3

Bench press 90x5 100x5 110x4

Explosive press ups 14 12 10

Red band press 10 10 10

Speed bench press DB 25x20 sec same for all 3 rounds

Happy as punch with weight used for lock outs. Still no programme as such tending to do either upper, lower or a complex will rectify this once home / work routine is set in place.

What's going on with all the double posts?

- - - Updated - - -



greekgod said:


> i normally train in the evenings arnd 19.30 weekdays but saturday afternoon i train around15.45as gym shuts at 18.00. haha i liked the "shark " dealer comment... wouldnt be Andys motors by any chance??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i normally train in the evenings arnd 19.30 weekdays but saturday afternoon i train around15.45as gym shuts at 18.00. haha i liked the "shark " dealer comment... wouldnt be Andys motors by any chance??


No mate Flamingos. Actually the guy stuck to his word and sorted the car out very quickly. Couldn't have been better about it.

Where do you train? Ipsonas? (spelling?) I'm still getting my bearings...so need to get a sat nav.. Be good to meet up early next week for a session..

..............

Today's session bench press complex (didn't train until late cant really squat in the gym on camp so that's another squat session missed)

3 rounds 45 seconds rest between exercises.

Lock outs 130x5 140x5 150x3

Bench press 90x5 100x5 110x4

Explosive press ups 14 12 10

Red band press 10 10 10

Speed bench press DB 25x20 sec same for all 3 rounds

Happy as punch with weight used for lock outs. Still no programme as such tending to do either upper, lower or a complex will rectify this once home / work routine is set in place.

What's going on with all the double posts?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ultra soft tribute






- - - Updated - - -

ultra soft tribute


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

@Tassotti - made me chuckle that mate. Need to spend the love before I can rep you.

Fasted cardio done this morning 30 minutes run. Taking little lad to swimming lessons today at new gym so will be hitting legs while he swims. :thumb:

- - - Updated - - -

@Tassotti - made me chuckle that mate. Need to spend the love before I can rep you.

Fasted cardio done this morning 30 minutes run. Taking little lad to swimming lessons today at new gym so will be hitting legs while he swims. :thumb:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually done a leg work out!!!

Leg press

12x160

8x200

8x240

8x260

8x260

ATG back squat

12x40

8x60 - 3 sets. (Still scared to squat heavy but this felt good no discomfort - will increase steadily)

Leg extension

60x15

70x12

70x10

80x8

Seated calf raises

60x15 - 3 sets (this burnt loads. Got cramp on last set)

Next week I'm hitting legs twice a week going to try splitting quads and hams - maybe??


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Legs again today. (Had a shoulders and arms work out end of last week I didn't log)

Front squat SS with land mind rear lunges 30 seconds rest between.

1x12 @ 40kg - 1x12 @ 20kg

3x8 @ 60kg - 3x8 @ 35kg

Sumo deadlift SS with 24" step ups 30 second rest

1x12 @ 60kg - 1x12 each leg @ 2x12kg kettlebells

2x8 @ 90kg - 3x8 @ 2x16kg kettlebells

1x8 @ 110kg

Barbell glute bridge SS with seat calf raises 30 seconds rest

3x12 @ 70kg 3x12 @ 60kg

Tabatta kettlebell swings 20kg 8 rounds 20/10

Nothing heavy still easing the back in. Feeling good right now about back and pct has gone great apart from the odd bit of crying over X factor!!! ED problem has now gone and all seems to be back to normal.

Told myself if I can do 8 weeks spot on training and diet then I will go for another cycle. If not will wait until I can. Will be insisting some help this time round and see what I can really do!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

This made me laugh this morning.

Off for a chest and back work out this morning followed by some sprints.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Seems like international chest day is a Tuesday is Cyprus. So did back and biceps instead. Glad I did as had a great session.

Warm up sets

Close grip pull downs [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Sternum chin ups max effort 3 sec negative -45 seconds rest

13 reps

9 reps

7 reps + 5 jumping working the negative

Yates rows (really liking these can feel them hitting the Lats really good) 3 second negative

40kgx12

60kgx8

80kgx8/8/8

40kgx26 AMRAP (up and down not to tempo)

Wide grip pull downs (nuteral grip) 3 second negative - 45 second rest

40kgx12

60kg x8

70kg x8/8

75kg x6

40kg x16 AMRAP (not to tempo)

Seated underhand cable rows - 3 second negative - 45 seconds rest

60kgx12

80kgx8

90kgx8

100kgx12/10 (stack and still felt easy)

Incline kettle bell curls SS with reverse bicep curl DB - 2 seconds negative - 45 seconds rest

16kgx10 SS 10kgx12

16kgx8 SS 10kgx10

16kgx6 SS 10kgx9 - Complete failure on rep 6 had to cheat the DB up

Body weight inverted rows AMRAP

32 / 26 / 18

Finished with 3 sets of face pulls then onto cardio

Intervals with battle rope

100 slams both hands

10 slams alternate hands

90 slams both hands

20 slams alternate hands

80 slams both hands

30 slams alternate hands...........this continued until I was on 10 slams and 100 alternate hands rest was as needed took me about 20 minutes.

Did this all fasted now for a monster breakfast - 6 eggs poached on toast with grilled to tomatoes, mushrooms and bacon 4 slices.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hit shoulders today while the lad had a swimming lesson so had to hit it hard and quick

Over head press

Warm up 40x15 60x10

80x8

90x6

90x5

90x6

Db lat Raise SS with seated cleans 45 second rest between exercises

12.5kg x 20 - 12.5kg x15

15kg x 18 - 12.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 15 - 12.5kg x 13

Prone rear Delt flyes SS with DB front raise - 45 seconds between exercises

10kg x 20 - 10kg x 20 3 sets same weight and reps

Shrugs (plate loaded machine)

120x 8

140x 8

150x 8

175x 5

Still had time left so did a seated DB drop set of palms facing in shoulder press

30's x 15

10 second pause

20's x 12

10 second pause

10's x 19


----------

